# CVS Pharmacy 2014 Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some more props:


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Is the cat skellie close to the one from Crazy bonz?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not see and didn't get a chance to ask about whether CVS would get in any of the Villafane pumpkin arms (and hopefully feet this year). The cashier said they still had boxes in the back to unpack.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This came in Minnie and Mickey forms. There were other push-ins, think you can see some of them on the shelf pictures.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked these designs:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Is the cat skellie close to the one from Crazy bonz?


It does look like it from my memory. Maybe someone who has one already can compare. I know that the packaging uses the name "Bonez" in it's title so it may have been specifically sold and packaged to CVS. CVS seems to carry brand name products so I'm thinking it's made by the Bonez company. I should have looked over the packaging but I told my husband I was running into the store for a minute, discovered all of this and started taking pictures. Before I could do much checking he was already on the cellphone asking when I'd be out! He's not a halloween fan so just doesn't understand why I want to take pictures of this stuff. Haha.

I took a look on the Crazy Bonez website and their cat is called "Kitty Bonez" , same as the package name at CVS, so I believe it's an official product.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I know CVS carries some neat stuff. I got the first of the villafane arms last year as well as some very nice crows. I'll have to check them out this week.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

GOS - thanks for the pics from your visit. Do you know if there is a way to get the coupon if I am not currently a CVS rewards member?


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pics GoS! That big skull looks like it has a strange face? We bought the regular skull looking one last year. (M would buy every skull, every time if he could!) Huge, heavy but not too heavy, has a color changing led inside. Very nice for those interested.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> GOS - thanks for the pics from your visit. Do you know if there is a way to get the coupon if I am not currently a CVS rewards member?


You could stop in a store and ask but I don't think so. It comes in your email and is member specific. The way their program works is that you can print out the coupon and take it to the store or go thru your computer and send the coupon to your card (thru their rewards database system). Then when you are at the register they either get the rewards number off your coupon or when they scan it, their register checks their database to see that you have the reward available. Their computer look up also prevents multiple use of reward coupons. 

If you aren't a member and have a CVS locally I would sign up now and use your card each time you buy something there. There will be several rewards issued, sometime $s off or a %off, before and after Halloween ends. Pretty sure there will be a 20% off an item coupon for example. If you have a number of things to buy however the 20% off Purchase is the best one, up to $99 value.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Thanks so much for the pics GoS! That big skull looks like it has a strange face? We bought the regular skull looking one last year. (M would buy every skull, every time if he could!) Huge, heavy but not too heavy, has a color changing led inside. Very nice for those interested.


It kind of does have a strange face and I almost grabbed another photo of it straight on but didn't. As I recall it was kind of a menacing look. I saw some other photos from CVS posted under maybe the Store thread or the Find/Buy thread so maybe someone captured it in their photos.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pix!!! Really wanted the Grandin Road Headless Horseman from last year but just didn't want to deal with the storage issues. CVS' will be just fine instead. I picked it up this evening but haven't unboxed it yet; there was only one in the store. I hope there aren't any QA issues with it--last year I bought their lifesize scarecrow and I had a hard time finding one that would light up properly. 

Saw the raven in the cage but it's quite small. More like a blackbird in a little cage lol. 

Not meaning to derail but do my 'Bay homies miss Longs as much as I do? They always had a good selection of different holiday merchandise and the clearance prices were really good. They had an *amazing* garden center in Oakland too...now gone after CVS took over. Boo.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, Spookie! Lots of neat stuff at CVS this year it looks like.
I'm guessing that crow in the cage is the same as the Big Lots crow. Just in a cage?

Nice to see they are selling the Pose-n-Stay skeletons, too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, GoS. CVS over here has _nothing_ for Halloween at the moment.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Wooohooo! i am going to look today! Hope to get one of those cool skeletons


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

-V- we had both Longs and CVS in our area for a time before the buyout. I loved having another source to look at for halloween and as you said Longs did have some nice items. Then after the buyout if I wanted to find a close store to look for something at, if it had been a Longs, it wasn't listed in their online Store locator for a long time.

So get this, after telling you guys about the email coupon and expiration date I don't know what I was thinking except that 8/31 was Monday, Labor Day, i guess. Anyway I blew the coupon!! Went to download it today and it was gone and I realized why. And I was even in the store with my iPhone uesterday and could have transferred the coupon to my card on 8/31. I was thinking of getting one or two of the Kitty Bonez with it. I might not be out of luck if I can find my "Flu Shot One Day Pass" if I still have it. Think it might be the equalent to a 20% on Purchase coupon. Otherwise I guess I'll wait. 

Glad you guys liked seeing the CVS photos. Some items were there last year like the Minnie and Mickey Greeters and the Butler and Pose-N-Stay. The reaper if I'm not mistaken was different than the last two years. i bought two on clearance 2 years ago, hadn't really thought I wanted them during the season, but really like using them now at an entry way where the kids have to pass thru because they are so tall and imtimidating. The movement was pretty nice too. They were so much nicer than I expected and was glad later I got them. Mine had a smoother skull face, last years' I think carried a lit lantern, now this one has a scythe. 

-V- as with any prop from Spirit, GR, or wherever I'd recommend setting up to try out for problems as soon as you can and while supplies are in stock. I say that but then again have a few GR props bought after season that need to get pulled out still, LOL. Batteries probaby came with some as well that really should be removed. I like when the mfgr includes them in the box, just wish they didn't install them. I guess it's their way of checking it works at production time but when they leak a real mess.

I'll be back at this store this coming week and will post any new photos, check on the Villafane arms/legs, and get a photo of that skull. All my local stores, Spirit/Walgreens/CVS/Walmart are still halloween-less so it's sit and wait unless a travel a bit further to other locations.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't have a CVS near me, which is unfortunate since I like some of the things they have this year.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Nothing out at all at any of the three (3) CVS stores in my area. I guess I'll now be on CVS watch along with Big Lots witch watch.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So we can get the headless horseman at cvs for $40.00 if you have a wellness awards card?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Huh? Well first the 20% off Purchase coupon that was emailed to subscribers expired last night so that special is gone today. But 20% off of 79.99 (price of HH) would have been 63.99. 

Something I should correct...I think I referred to CVS's rewards program somewhere (Store thread) as a Wellness card, but goofed and it's not Wellness (that's Rite-Aid's program). CVS' is called ExtraCare.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey GOS I liked that Grim Reaper from CVS last year too. Much more imposing that one would think and the head/jaw movement more lifelike than typical marionette movement. And yes--this year's model has a different face. 

Opened up and tested the CVS Spooky Village Headless Horseman. I didn't take pictures but I am very pleased with it. Listed as 65" and is at least that tall and is not a skinny thing like the single-pole types that are the norm nowadays--the torso piece is one hollow molded piece and the cloak bulks it up quite a bit; he's quite burly lol. He's got separate pants you have to put on him and the boots are realistic. His pant legs can use some bulking up and also perhaps his axe-wielding arm. If you open up a HH box and don't see everything, be sure to check inside the body cavity--that's where the axe head, the JOL, and his pants were packed. The directions for assembly were clear, and written by someone other than the the village idiot. Because of the diameter of the torso and the size of the boots, the box he comes in is not small by any means but certainly manageable. I drive a two-seater and the box fit in the passenger seat fine. 

I tested him in demo mode and his speech is not as loud as it could be (typical) but I didn't even really pay much attention to what he said since I don't care and can't change it anyways lol...he does tend to babble on. Motion- and sound-activated but I didn't test that. 

My only minor complaint is the JOL head. When he is activated the JOL head lights up with a color-changing LED. Not too bright, and not lit unless he's activated. So I think I might either loosen the bolts holding the hand to the JOL or drill a small hole in the back of the JOL to slip in a battery-powered light strand to keep it lit continuously. Hmmm...maybe I'll replace the JOL altogether with something bigger and brighter; shouldn't be hard. Given his dark clothing, he'll need some good lighting. 

I thought about changing the axe to a sword...I can't remem the weapon usually depicted with the HH...I recall it was a sword in the Burton flick but decided to leave it an axe since I'd associate Hessian soldiers with axes instead of swords; I'd think of the Gallic more with swords and the HH wasn't French. (Talk about overthinking what is essentially an oversized doll ha ha...) 

I would absolutely love to get a mask of Christopher Walken as the Hessian and stick that on the torso since he was so freaky with those pointy teeth.

This has cured me of any regret of not getting the Grandin Road version, especially given the size and the price point; it's much better than I expected. This may significantly change my haunt plans this year....if CVS keeps this up, they're going to be getting more of my hard-earned greenbacks. 

Thanks again GOS for posting the pix and intial info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool -V-, thanks for the description. He does sound better built than we have all become unfortunately accustom to seeing these days, so that's good to know its better quality. I don't know about other people's stores but I don't think any of mine ever put any of their large props on display. Probably because they only have just one or two of each many times. Please post a photo when you end up setting him up.

I had to be down this morning by that CVS that had started stocking and no additional things had been put out yet. I did grab a photo of that lit skull head someone asked about and will upload later tonight. 

I don't know if I've been influenced by "Sleepy Hollow" on TV, but I can only picture HH with an axe which is what the show has him using. There have got to be a lot of battery lighting options for the pumpkin these days. I like the idea of the pumpkin always being lit, at least to some degree.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am in CVS at least every other week. My regular CVS usually doesn't have much, I have to hit up the others that are close instead. I was just there last week & they had nothing.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got back from my CVS. I was hoping to get Sandra Lee's Halloween magazine, some Reeses peanut butter pumpkins, and maybe a Halloween card or two but my CVS had NOTHING! You would never even guess it was September by looking at my store. Why is every store in my area so far behind with Halloween?! So not fair!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by our closest CVS today and they had a decent selection of stuff out and putting more things up. They had 6 of the skeleton cats and they are pretty nice. I'm sure they are the same as Crazy Bonez but just packaged differently. I'll pick one of those up this week. no pose n stay skellies but they might just not be out yet.


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Just to let you know, they have a similar headless horseman at Party City for $199.99...wayyyy to expensive! So, compared to that, CVS has a much better deal! The only difference, I believe, was a sword versus an axe...


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I got that talking reaper from last year. He felt onto the pavement and his jaw stopped working. There was no visible issues I could find, poor guy. Is it still being sold this year???

That headless horseman is great. I think with some better clothing, both could be pretty great. Here is an example someone made: http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Thanks so much for the pics GoS! That big skull looks like it has a strange face? We bought the regular skull looking one last year. (M would buy every skull, every time if he could!) Huge, heavy but not too heavy, has a color changing led inside. Very nice for those interested.



Here's a view of the skull from the front.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok this year's is vampire. Last year's was straight skull.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought the Horseman this morning at the downtown CVS. They had one! They also had pose-n-stay skellies, the butler and grim reaper props, along with a bunch of other stuff. Good prices too.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Got one of the skeleton cats today. $19.99. Ten bucks less than Spirit! I'm happy!


----------



## skunkman (Apr 23, 2014)

My CVS does not have ANYTHING - not even candy corn


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The HH looks pretty good! I like the double sided axe and he does look substantial, bulky and tall for being headless! The pumpkin could use some shading or something IMO, but it could be the photo exposure. 

BTW Shadowbat are you are CVS Cares member and did you get an email this a.m.? I got my email today and it has a 25% Off Purchase Coupon, purchase up to $99.99, some restrictions--like no sale items for example. Good thru Sunday, 9/7. I called CVS to double check on this because once a sales clerk said it was good on only one item, but the customer service person said "no this coupon would apply to all items not restricted that you were purchasing that visit up to that dollar amount". If the sales clerk thinks this coupon is for only one item, he said to ask them to call his department. Right now halloween isn't on sale so a good time to get a jump at 25%. Unfortunately I didn't see the coupon before going out this a.m. and bought a neat looking Lighted Hanging Skull Face that I hadn't seen put out before or would have waited and added him to a few other items I'll buy using the coupon. He was 14.99. I love the coloring and look of this hooded bodyless guy. I'll post a photo later.

I attempted to ask about the Villafane arms/legs being restocked this year but the manager was kind of all corporate looking and clearly not a halloween guy, and just kind of said well everything will be out in a few weeks. Said they don't get advanced notice of what's being shipped.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

No, I'm not a member. As a matter of fact, the Horseman was the first thing I've ever bought at CVS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HH is still a good price even without the coupon from what I can tell compared to other ones out there. But sign up at the store so you start getting emails asap. There will be more 20-25% coupons and other coupon discounts during halloween and afterwards when stuff goes to clearance. Sometimes they are for an item only. And if you run your card thru the card checker that spits out coupons, sometimes there will be coupons for dollars off on halloween masks and such. Do this before you check out in case you get a coupon you can use that trip. Last year I bought a few Villafane pumpkin arms sets with one of these type of coupons, think it brought the price down to $6 or $7 something.

You can't use coupons on sale items and a few other things so check restrictions. Email coupons come out maybe every two weeks near the weekend (like I got mine today on Thursday) and expire usually on Sunday. If you check their upcoming flyer you can find out if somehing will be going on sale and kind of judge what to plan to use your coupon for. 

The only way to get the coupons is by getting a CVS Cares card. Can do that in the store. Their system is register/databased so only works for the cardholder and verifies that you only use the coupon once. I love CVS Cares coupons and reward dollars because they always get halloween stuff in I end up buying. I just signed up after all these years for a Walgreens card because like all the other pharmacies (CVS, RiteAid) you only get the flyer's advertised price if you have their reward card. Sucks but you can save a bunch of dollars.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding the above skull face, when it is illuminated the skin glows and the colors become more pronounced. I find it creepy, kind of lizard or snake like, and just like the looks of it. It has a black hood on it. It's flat backed so can hang on a nonporous wall or on glass with the attached suction cup. 

If you decide to buy one, check it over for scratches as they will show up on the face when lit. Try to find one with a working Try Me to check it out.


Here's a photo of the whole face taken from the packaging. Very much like the Donna of the Dead and other hanging faces.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's my video review of the Horseman.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't understand - I have a CVS card, it's registered on-line, I signed up to receive emails at my email address and I still haven't received anything (yes, I checked the SPAM folder already). I don't understand what else I have to do in order to get these shopping coupons. I looked in the deals section of the webpage and it's just stupid stuff like $2 off specific toothbrush purchases or $3 off deodorant - I don't want that stuff....I want the Halloween props. Do I need to go in and give a pint of blood to get the coupons??? SSHHEESSHHH


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, nice stuff, I don't go there, think only once, man I need to go check out my local store


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I got this as a mask last year from them, it is one of my favorites, its kinda squishy and like you say, snakelike. It doesnt light up but is white with blue and pink/purple highlights and had a black cowl.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the above skull face, when it is illuminated the skin glows and the colors become more pronounced. I find it creepy, kind of lizard or snake like, and just like the looks of it. It has a black hood on it. It's flat backed so can hang on a nonporous wall or on glass with the attached suction cup.
> 
> If you decide to buy one, check it over for scratches as they will show up on the face when lit. Try to find one with a working Try Me to check it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> I don't understand - I have a CVS card, it's registered on-line, I signed up to receive emails at my email address and I still haven't received anything (yes, I checked the SPAM folder already). I don't understand what else I have to do in order to get these shopping coupons. I looked in the deals section of the webpage and it's just stupid stuff like $2 off specific toothbrush purchases or $3 off deodorant - I don't want that stuff....I want the Halloween props. Do I need to go in and give a pint of blood to get the coupons??? SSHHEESSHHH



I get my CVS emails but try, try as I may cannot seem to receive any GrandinRoad ones. Even had GR customer service try twice to get me back on the receiving end. So I am the worst person to give you any suggestions other than call them and see if they can help you. I don't know if i changed or deleted some thing from my cookie files, set my preferences differently or what. Very frustrating. And I understand your frustration as well.

BTW I saw your post at the beginning of the thread where you said you didn't have a card. Did you recently get one? Maybe there is a certain activation time involved before they send out these email coupons. I'd also suggest using your card a few times even if it's just for some candy or soda.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat watched your video and he is a nice prop. Looks like nice construction all the way around. I even liked his voice and soundtrack. I really don't need him but he sure is tempting.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

frogkid11 said:


> I don't understand - I have a CVS card, it's registered on-line, I signed up to receive emails at my email address and I still haven't received anything (yes, I checked the SPAM folder already). I don't understand what else I have to do in order to get these shopping coupons. I looked in the deals section of the webpage and it's just stupid stuff like $2 off specific toothbrush purchases or $3 off deodorant - I don't want that stuff....I want the Halloween props. Do I need to go in and give a pint of blood to get the coupons??? SSHHEESSHHH


I don't know why I get so many but just this week alone I got a 20% off email on monday and 25% off email thursday and in my regular mail I got a coupon for 25% off to use on the 13th+14th AND one for 25% off up until the 14th.
I love the look of that horseman but I think I would rather turn my mannequin into one someday. Of course when my CVS prescription bucks pop out added to my 25% off I may change my mind


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I get my CVS emails but try, try as I may cannot seem to receive any GrandinRoad ones. Even had GR customer service try twice to get me back on the receiving end. So I am the worst person to give you any suggestions other than call them and see if they can help you. I don't know if i changed or deleted some thing from my cookie files, set my preferences differently or what. Very frustrating. And I understand your frustration as well.
> 
> BTW I saw your post at the beginning of the thread where you said you didn't have a card. Did you recently get one? Maybe there is a certain activation time involved before they send out these email coupons. I'd also suggest using your card a few times even if it's just for some candy or soda.


Thanks GOS. Yes, I remembered that I did have a CVS Cares card and tried to log onto their website and VIOLA, I had already registered it. I did notice that one of the settings was marked to NOT receive promotional offers via email so I fixed that days ago. I don't shop there very often but I'll go make a few small purchases and use the card and see if that triggers the emails.

I have seen your posts about GR emails and am sorry they can't figure out what is wrong. I am glad that, unlike these CVS coupons, you can simply get the code from members here and reap the benefit. I wish the CVS purchase coupons would work the same way but I've seen too many folks say the register checks with their database to confirm you are the recipient of the offer so I'm not even gonna try it. LOL


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Go in and get another card and register online with a new email.... There is a form you fill out with that card too.



frogkid11 said:


> I don't understand - I have a CVS card, it's registered on-line, I signed up to receive emails at my email address and I still haven't received anything (yes, I checked the SPAM folder already). I don't understand what else I have to do in order to get these shopping coupons. I looked in the deals section of the webpage and it's just stupid stuff like $2 off specific toothbrush purchases or $3 off deodorant - I don't want that stuff....I want the Halloween props. Do I need to go in and give a pint of blood to get the coupons??? SSHHEESSHHH


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone else had trouble connecting the hand that holds the pumpkin to the horsemans arm? Also putting the ax handle into place is a small problem as well due to a wire being inside the hand. Still a awesome prop though!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I saw one set up in another CVS today and it IS a great prop!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Still nothing at the CVS stores near me & they keep telling me to come back. Want the HH!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

The CVS closest to me was unpacking Halloween merchandise yesterday. They had the HH and he looks great. I debated...and debated.... and debated, but he really just doesn't fit in with my main decor. I don't set up an indoor haunt, just decorate my house. I do have the Homegoods HH snowglobe, silver statue and the small one with the light up pumpkin already, I just want to save any space I might have for a large prop for something that is more in line with my witches and skeletons. I did get the skeleton cat and for the money I am very pleased. I debated on the raven in the cage, but ultimately decided he was a little annoying. The other CVS that is on my way to work has not even started putting out Halloween yet.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Matt said:


> Has anyone else had trouble connecting the hand that holds the pumpkin to the horsemans arm? Also putting the ax handle into place is a small problem as well due to a wire being inside the hand. Still a awesome prop though!



The pumpkin hand just ever so slightly. I just had to slide it on in the right angle. As for the ax, no. Mine went right through.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I had no idea CVS had such cool stuff. I'm gonna have to hit up more pharmacies this year. They are taking FOREVER to put stuff out this year though, everywhere!!! I feel like they are taking longer than years past all over town and it's really putting a damper on my Halloween spirit.

I keep checking my local Walgreens because I know they've had cool stuff in the past, but they barely have out their Halloween cards! I'm starting to get legitimately pissed, LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped at my small local CVS this a.m. Hoping to buy some props with my emailed 25% coupon. Nothing was set up. The store was short of help so headed to a store location cashier told me was all set up. I had been there earlier last week when it wasn't, so figured I'd give it a try. Well lots of empty space on the shelves still and only one aisle long with what they had (sans candy which I never count as Halloween). The one store I was in last week with the HH was way in the opposite direction from this store and no time to cruise around. If you want to use a coupon it can only be used once so you pretty much have to pick your store and buy everything there to get the discount on everything you want. Decided to shop at this store I was in. 

No HH. Maybe not put out or already sold out. My other store only had one. Figured I wasn't destined to get him but was tempted and might have bought him if they had him at this store. He's such a big, intimidating, manly prop. Used my coupon to pick up 2 Skelly Kitties, another lit snake-like hooded mask guy, and a nice harlequin eye mask. Saved almost $16 so was happy about that.

Took some pics of some of the costumes. Nice quality. Oh and they also have a Skeleton Banjo Player (plays "Dixie") and a Skelton Rock Star (plays "Another One Bites The Dust"). $49.99 for each. Eyes light up on both. Have pictures of them too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW Sunday 9/14 - Sat. 9/20, my stores's ad is showing a Halloween Sale starting. With Card, 20% off Regular Retail. Includes Fall or Halloween Decor, Halloween Lighting and Animation (includes Red Hot Deals items--usually bigger props like the butler, HH, giant reaper--boxes are marked in corner with this designation--see photos of boxes first page of thread). Select items will be available on cvs.com. Not sure if this ad or its run time is the same for all areas of the country or not.

The ad shows the Skelly Kitty, a raven on a stand, potion bottles, some other decor items and I see Tweety Bones. Now I have NOT seen Tweety Bones in any of my CVSs yet so that was interesting. Still no idea whether Villafane pumpkin parts will be sold.

I did not see any halloween sale items for this coming week Sun. 9/7 - Sat. 9/13.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some new photos from today.

Hadn't seen these guys until today.










A few adult costumes to show. All nice quality fabric and detailing on ladies costumes I thought was particularly nice. The satin cape felt great and was pretty cheap at 9.99 for an adult (price without coupon).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a close up on two of the masks. The belled crown on the harlequin mask had wire through it so was positionable. The spider legs on the headband hat were positionable as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like that harlequin mask. The CVS here had maybe six items out, the most interesting of which (besides the skeleton cat) were black/orange and black/silver ornament wreaths.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so I signed up last year for email alerts and have never received an in store discount. I just signed up my boyfriends cvs for email coupons and am wondering now about what GOS posted. Does CVS price adjust? Like if we bought something this week and their stuff goes to a special sale (like 20% off next week) will they adjust the price? Does the item have to still be in stock if yes? would like to know asap please


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know. I'd suggest calling CVS customer service and asking. I'd trust their answer over a store employee who might not know. 

My guess is it doesn't though. I know some places will be like a Macy's but a lot of places advertising says doesn't apply to previous purchases.


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

I picked up the headless horseman because he has a plastic body and boots/legs . I plan on using him for a corpse inside a casket after he has been modified some. I picked upi that bobbing head skeleton guy on a whim while I was there ( hey , under 50 bucks ...he looked like he was worth that ) which brings me to...
what kind of paint can I use on the bobbing head skeletons skull ??


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been in two CVS's lately, each one had ONE of the Headless Horseman. They also had the bobble head skeleton at one. Not a lot of other stuff out yet. Searching for the arms and hopefully feet as I missed the arms last year (if they even have them).


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so I just couldnt sleep, I was determined to just buy the HH prop, even if it meant full price. I had registered my BFs card earlier today and was hoping I would get something at the kiosk later. So I zipped down to the store and there was still the 2 HH props there, I inspected the one that had a nicer box and already I could see that his shoe was covered in white paint, it looked like bird poop. 

So I checked the next box, no bird poop feet so I grabbed him. Went to the kiosk and out popped a 20% off coupon from my BFs card. Huzzah! 

I initially wasnt going to buy him, but after the video review I was sold because my Grandin Road HH doesnt light up or speak anymore. He cuts an imposing figure, but he wouldnt be cool in a huge display just unlit. So I got a bit obsessed with getting the CVS one because he looked far nicer than any other HH prop out there, and way cheaper too. 

Tomorrow I will test him out, hopefully he works. My CVS also had many of the bobble head reapers and one was even on display, also had 2 Pose-n-stay skellys.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

man, I need to go to CVS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While the CVS long poked at in fun ticker-tape receipts are annoying long, it always pays to scan them for something useful. And if they are printing out 20% off coupons from the in-store card checker, chances are others may find they get a similar coupon at around the same timeframe. Nice going Kittyvibe. Let us know how Mr. All-Brawn-No-Brains-or-Head works out.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I may get so many discounts because I do the surveys on the reciept. I haven't seen anyone mention the postcard type coupons I get in the mail from them.....does anyone get those?
I've also found their customer service to be excellant and they will go out of their way to make you happy,we also have staff at my store who will do the same and override anything to give you a good deal. I love CVS!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We get the postcards in the mail. Seems like once a week.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, all this talk about the HH inspired me to stop at another CVS a few minutes ago. They're in the middle of stocking Halloween, but lo and behold, THERE HE WAS! I hadn't really intended to buy him but you people are a terrible influence!  Didn't have a coupon so I wound up paying full price, but he appears to be worth it! The box is downright heavy compared to the other lifesize props in my collection.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

So I saw the headless horseman and imagined how nice it would look with the Lowes flaming pumpkin. So I signed up for an account like kittyvibe, went down to the cvs, scanned my card for a 20% off coupon and... got a crappy toothpaste coupon!!! Several silent swear words later, I went over to browse the Halloween stuff. I guess I am lucky in some way, they had 6 of the HH prop in stock. It looks like I'll have time to try again for a 20% off coupon before they're gone.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

Arrrggg! I just checked my email and the 20% off coupon was there, not via the coupon machine in store. Guess who feels headless for not thinking of that sooner...  I'll have to stop back by later.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

I wonder if Puerto Rico's CVS will bring this kind of Halloween merch! I've never seen stuff like that here. Darn it!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Well, all this talk about the HH inspired me to stop at another CVS a few minutes ago. They're in the middle of stocking Halloween, but lo and behold, THERE HE WAS! I hadn't really intended to buy him but you people are a terrible influence!  Didn't have a coupon so I wound up paying full price, but he appears to be worth it! The box is downright heavy compared to the other lifesize props in my collection.


Save the reciept and if you come across a 25% off coupon in your travels you can always go back and have them adjust it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I set him up and really like him. I thought 65 inches wouldn't be too tall, Im 5'5", and he is very tall compared to me. I also like his proportions, they seem very natural compared to alot of the other HH props that are of similar construction, which seem to me out of proportion in some way, seemed awkward. 

I also have the Grandin Road HH and did come across the smaller Homegoods one but after you have "the real thing" its hard to get too excited about the smaller version, though if I had to make a choice between the CVS one and the Homegoods one, I would go with CVS. 

pros- can be broken down and is interactive, also dont have to worry about critters gnawing the paint off the statue version from Homegoods. 

When I do a Sleepy Hollow theme, I will put CVS guy in the main setup and my Grandin Road guy as a photo op prop. 

I asked my CVS if they do price adjustments and they didnt have a clear answer and asked to call back in the a.m., however, Ive been at work at these time the manager is in, and the guy who was the night manager said hes never heard of that policy and would love to know it himself. Also, he mentioned that each store is different in their policies, which I find annoying for such a large chain.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was finally able to get a 25% off coupon by calling the customer service number and out right asking why I hadn't received any coupons besides the $$ off certain specific health/hygiene items. The guy on the phone said he saw a 25% off on my account and would load it to my card immediately - made me so happy 

Now, for those of you that get these coupons on a regular basis - how often do you get them? Do they come out once a week with each sale or is it once a month, quarter, etc.? I really want those resin evil looking jack-o-s and am on the fence about the HH since I already have the artful one from Grandin Road. I know the coupon is a one time use only deal, so I need to make up my mind before it expires on the 13th!!

Hope everyone else is having luck finding what they are wanting.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I need that Headless horseman!!! I think I might replace his pumpkin with another when I get him.


----------



## CARLOSCHAPA (Jul 11, 2014)

WOW, some good stuff for the kids


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I get several coupons sent via email but they are always online onlyl. How do I get some I can use in a store. I don't want online coupons, I wouldnt even buy regular pharmacy stuff online, its a silly coupon. anybody know how to start getting in store coups?


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Get a new card and sign up with a different email address.

CVS sends email coupons on Thursdays. 

Most CVS's will take expired CVS coupons. Just ask the mgr. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a view of the skull from the front.


I got two of the skulls last year ... Love them .... My only prob was one of the battery holders was messed up so I will have to replace it this year !!! But they are very heavy


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I went to CVS this morning to buy the headless horseman for my husbands birthday, I also bought a lantern in which a talking skull appears. I thought the two would look good together in a scene we will be creating. I had put off the purchase in hopes of getting a coupon but got worried that it might be gone. I get home and check my email and sure enough my purchase prompted a coupon to be sent to my email. This is my luck! I guess I will have to go back and purchase a few other things and take advantage of the savings


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Spooky McWho said:


> I went to CVS this morning to buy the headless horseman for my husbands birthday, I also bought a lantern in which a talking skull appears. I thought the two would look good together in a scene we will be creating. I had put off the purchase in hopes of getting a coupon but got worried that it might be gone. I get home and check my email and sure enough my purchase prompted a coupon to be sent to my email. This is my luck! I guess I will have to go back and purchase a few other things and take advantage of the savings


Spooky - can you simply return him to that store and then go purchase him at another with your coupon? I have several big CVS stores near me and they all have several of the HH but not sure how he's "lasting" in other stores across the country. Good luck


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got my 25% off coupon sent to my email this morning. What a coincidence, as I am heading over to CVS on my lunch break today to go get the HH. 

I think it may have to do with the fact that I went into another CVS yesterday to see if they had Halloween up. No luck, but I did print my coupons at the in-store kiosk and didn't end up getting anything good except a few dollars off of cosmetics/hygiene products. Then, low and behold, I get the 25% off coupon sent to my email this morning. I am not sure, but maybe me going into the store and printing coupons yesterday triggered that? Maybe it's just timing?

So in your opinion, is the HH worth it? I'm looking at 25% off of $79, so $60 before tax.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't bought him and so far only saw one store with one HH in it, but I am seriously tempted to get him before he's gone. I'm just really impressed with him as a prop.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

QueenHalloween said:


> Just got my 25% off coupon sent to my email this morning. What a coincidence, as I am heading over to CVS on my lunch break today to go get the HH.
> 
> I think it may have to do with the fact that I went into another CVS yesterday to see if they had Halloween up. No luck, but I did print my coupons at the in-store kiosk and didn't end up getting anything good except a few dollars off of cosmetics/hygiene products. Then, low and behold, I get the 25% off coupon sent to my email this morning. I am not sure, but maybe me going into the store and printing coupons yesterday triggered that? Maybe it's just timing?
> 
> So in your opinion, is the HH worth it? I'm looking at 25% off of $79, so $60 before tax.


I paid full price for him and I still think he was worth it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I received a 25% off Purchase coupon in today's email. Hoping I find a HH in stock. Any word on Villafane items this year? Haven't been into CVS for a little while.

I get my emails on Thursdays BTW.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I drove to a nearby town that had a CVS. They had a HH in stock, but it was defective and on sale for 50% off, I ended up getting it thinking I could fix it, I got it home, tested it and it turns out the only problem was the head didn't light up. I gave it a couple smacks and voila! the head lit up! Now I have a fully functional HH for half price.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I got the Bobble Hear Grim Reaper last year. Mine fell over quite a few times because we are so windy near Halloween. The last time literally on Halloween day finally messed it up. His mouth no longer opens and closes. Since it was Halloween day we decided, Heck with it and left it like that. I think I may use it for Photo op this year. It never got any breaks or cracks, though. I still like it and recommend it - just be aware that it will fall over easily if not secured.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> ...I gave it a couple smacks and voila! the head lit up! Now I have a fully functional HH for half price.


See, watching _NCIS_ pays off


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*CVS has simply out done themselves this year. Amazing selection this year.*

OK, with my 25% off Purchase coupon in hand and my CVS card, I headed off to the only of 3 CVS nearby that said they had the HH in stock. 5 of them in the store. So happily left with one and an animated talking wolf skull. Think you can buy up to $99.99 worth of mdse using this coupon (check the restrictions if you got one). They had put out a lot more halloween and man, was it nice. Here's your photos. If you don't see or can't read a price or are in search of more of a descrip, check my album photo description.

Animated Chattering Teeth, 14.99, Funny!

































This was the same animated wolf skull that Target had last year. I bought this guy and compared him to my Target one and this one has blacked out eyes and ears and had better shading. When it's triggered the mouth opens and it moves up and down while it howls.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This was their talking skull, 14.99 I believe.

























A smaller version exactly of the interactive talking skulls that originally BJs Warehouse had a number of years ago. Same dialog, same coloring, although I don't recall if the heads on these turn towards the other when they talk, by the looks of the photos I guess not. 24.99


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm at least getting the cereal!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

By now this Crazy Bonez Tweety Bonez bird should look familiar to everyone here, 12.99


























I took a video I'll try to post of this 36-inch animated scary clown, 29.99. Sound activated, halloween sounds, LED eyes. His arms move too.














Some nice Dia de los Muertos items. The roses at the top were part of a head band of roses and black rose leaves. Think it was under $3.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last 3 photos from today to post.

Talking Spirit Graveyard Lantern, 12.99









Big black ravens, think I bought some of these last year from them. 5.99 each or 2 for $10 with card.









Light up Jack-O-Lantern, 19.99










There were other things I saw that were new but had to make a dash for home. Like Walgreens and Rite-Aid, when these items are on sale, you will need a CVS Extra Care card to take advantage of the price. You can pick up a card in the store. Aside from the email coupons you can get, like my 25% off Purchase coupon (up to 99.99 value) that saved me $23.75 off my Headless Horseman and talking wolf skull purchase today, there are other ways to get dollars back etc. now and during the year.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

every year I buy Halloween stuff from CVS.....of course I buy Halloween stuff everywhere else as well!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

man, GOS, now I have to get that animated clown fella, thought I was done shopping at CVS till after clearance sales. /goes to look for additional coupons in email


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am def going to have to check my local cvs !! I am new to the town i am living in now but my old town's cvs was a go to spot for cool halloween goodies!


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I went to my local CVS, and they were loaded with headless horsemen. I think I counted 6! Plus even more of that tall reaper guy. Clowns, kitty skellys, etc. They were very very well stocked. Good thing, because I couldn't find my 25% off coupon (I think I threw it out). I called customer care, and they were loading it on to my card, but they said it takes 24 hours then I can go to their magical kiosk, scan my card, and it will print. Saturday is my day. I will be there. I feel guilty there are so many at that store. I wish I could spread them around the forum!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

So they have the crazeybonz crows! I'll have to check tomorrow. They did have some neat stuff this year, actually better than much of what Kmart/Walmart carries. Thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

The same tweety bones is 8 dollars at Target in Canada.


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Got my HH this morning with my 25% off coupon. Only one left so I grabbed it! (Wife is not going to be happy that I am busting the budget on Halloween stuff this year!...oh well....)


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Went to 5 different CVS and found the bone crows at the last stop. There were four. Used a coupon and got one for 10 bucks and change. Going back tomorrow to get another one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I asked this before but I didn't exactly get a clear answer, How do you guys get the 25% coupons ( or any coupon for that matter) that you can use in store???
I only seem to get "online only" coupons and I can't buy this stuff online. I want the cat but only with a coup. I have a CVS card but they never send me anything as far as a physical coupon, just the "online only" via email


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The "physical" coupons _are_ sent in email. Are you looking at your emails from them?

I have their card and gave them my email address. I get emails from them and some of them say they are for a coupon. You click the link in the email to see the coupon and get a chance to either send the coupon directly to your card (actually their database with your card number) in which case the next time you shop the coupon will be applied Or you can print out the coupon to your printer and take it to the store with you to use. 

I like to either print out the coupon or will wait until I'm in the store and know what I'm buying there before sending the coupon to my card via my cellphone's 4G connection. That way I don't use the coupon accidentally on some purchase I don't want to use the coupon on.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to get coupons from them in my email that would let me load them to my card but the only ones they are sending me now says online only


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's what my email from them looks like:










and then when you click on the button for Get Coupon it looks like this:










If you choose Print View, it brings up a coupon image with restrictions that you print and take with you. It will let you print this image a few times (in case you lose it before using or your printer malfunctions) but their computer will recognize the card number and only allow the coupon use once.


If you guys are only getting something that says online only, I have to wonder if you ever shop there. The database will know if you've been into the store and shop there. I try to go in periodically and use my card even if it's for a greeting card, a bottle of water or shampoo, etc. Run my card thru the in-store kiosk occasionally too. So if you don't go in and buy something their computer system may figure you are only a potential online customer or maybe it will drop you from any email all together given that you don't shop there from their records. Just my guess on this.

You can always call them by phone and ask why you don't seem to be getting store coupons and say you would like to.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to get coupons just like that. I would just send it to my card. The last few times they have just sent me the online only ones. I just bought stuff in there last week, so I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

sweet&sinister said:


> I used to get coupons from them in my email that would let me load them to my card but the only ones they are sending me now says online only


This is all I get as well and thats what I'm trying to figure out. I get them all the time but it has to be applied to an online order, you can't take it into the store or load it onto your card.. this is the only coupons ever that they send me, I see people getting things recently I go to my email and sure enough I get an email but it is always without fail only for an online order.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I regularly get coupons both via email and snail mail. I do believe that more frequent shoppers get more coupons. Since C VS is my closest drug store, I shop there often. It is also possible that more frequent shoppers get better coupons since my last was for 25%, but my daughter only got 20%. I get the online only coupons also, but never use them.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> I regularly get coupons both via email and snail mail. I do believe that more frequent shoppers get more coupons. Since C VS is my closest drug store, I shop there often. It is also possible that more frequent shoppers get better coupons since my last was for 25%, but my daughter only got 20%. I get the online only coupons also, but never use them.


I'd take one of those Coupons via Email.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Finally found a CVS with the Headless Horseman (excellent buy - thanks for the review and recommendations). Also saw the animated skulls for $15 (wolf and human). Was really impressed with look and motion, have little red LED eyes (of course) but huge, quick motion. Human skull has 4-5 different sayings and wolf sounds like a couple variations on the howl. Attached pic and a little video so you can see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I crossed the border to get the Headless Horseman and he is sooo worth the money even though I don't have a coupon lol! Also got the jack skellington and oogie boogie at Walgreens. the Horseman is made of such good quality material for 80 bucks, well worth the drive!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is all I get as well and thats what I'm trying to figure out. I get them all the time but it has to be applied to an online order, you can't take it into the store or load it onto your card.. this is the only coupons ever that they send me, I see people getting things recently I go to my email and sure enough I get an email but it is always without fail only for an online order.


You should call them and I bet they will load a coupon immediately onto your card. I have always received great service from them. Occasionally I even get a 30% off coupon from them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Grabbed the jack-o-lantern the other day. The store that I've been visiting is selling out of their props quick. I bought the only Horseman, they have only 1 reaper left out of the 3 they had, the "vampire" jack is sold out, and they only had 3 of the standard jacks left.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Popped into a CVS the other day and all they had at mine was fall stuff, no Halloween yet.









My boyfriend has a hedgehog, so I took a close up of this guy.


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Based almost entirely on this thread, I went to four CVSes last night before I finally found a headless horseman. (I live by Disney World, very touristy area, our CVSes don't get a lot of Halloween stuff it seems--would take away from the Mickey beach towels etc.)

Assembled him last night. It was so worth the effort.

Truly creepy, looks amazing. Highly recommended if you can find one.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I managed to buy 2 of those lighted jacks in the post 3 up today with a 25% off coupon. There's a great deal of variation in the quality both in terms of the manufacture and the paint. Both of the ones I purchased are going to need some paint work to them. I can't tell from the video above for sure, of course, but that's the nicest looking one I've seen out of the five I've seen in person.

One I saw had a nostril completely filled.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

sumrtym said:


> I managed to buy 2 of those lighted jacks in the post 3 up today with a 25% off coupon. There's a great deal of variation in the quality both in terms of the manufacture and the paint. Both of the ones I purchased are going to need some paint work to them. I can't tell from the video above for sure, of course, but that's the nicest looking one I've seen out of the five I've seen in person.
> 
> One I saw had a nostril completely filled.



Out of the three, the one I grabbed was the nicest, but all were decent in terms of paint scheme and all around look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in CVS tonight and brought home a dessert...a Russell Stover Big Bite Caramel Apple with Nuts Chocolate Candy. I fell in love with the taste of these last year and they sold out pretty fast. I was hoping to see them again this year. Walgreens had them last year too but I didn't see them so far in my store..but then they're behind with the rest of halloween so understandable. If you like the taste of caramel apples and haven't tried one of these yet, you gotta find them in your store and take one home. Comes with or without the nuts (peanuts I think) and I'm partial to the one with the nuts. Yum!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

CVS newspaper insert today has 20% off on select Halloween items with card. The skeleton cat and bird are pictured.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Caroluna said:


> CVS newspaper insert today has 20% off on select Halloween items with card. The skeleton cat and bird are pictured.


Yes ! thank goodness since I can't seem to get a coupon that I can use in the store , when I saw this I jumped on it . I got one of the big light up Jacks, the kitty and the chattering teeth in the "glass" dome. Not sure why I got the teeth, my daughter liked them and I caved. I think it was the sale, you get sucked in. I think I want one more Jack. We did have one HH and I thought about it but I did a HH theme last year but he still keeps calling to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disembodiedvoice....you need a disembodiedbody to go along with your name! 

I have graveyard props but no real theme for Sleepy Hollow (although i did pick up the GR sign this year, hmm) and HH kept calling to me as well. I kept pretending I couldn't hear him. He has a great voice though and his dialog is very good, not silly. Broke down when I got my coupon last week and by the looks of it he really is one of the nicest props I have bought in awhile. I love my new OT Madame Misery for her looks and am quite pleased with her, but HH rates much higher than her. I might have him prominently posed in an upstairs window overseeing the graveyard below, standing in my entry when ToTers come to the door, or chained to one of my porch posts kind of like what happened to him in the series last year when Ichabod captured him and had to restrain him. Hope you don't regret passing on him. He's one prop most CVSs will sell out of and not make to after halloween clearance. the store I bought mine from had 5 on Thursday when i bought mine. Yesterday they were down to 3 and this week is the first advertised sale in the paper on halloween so expect they may sell out by this Saturday.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a wellness award card yet haven't received a 25% off coupon. Does anyone have a coupon that they aren't going to use? I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

drzeus, I believed the coupons at CVS are linked to your card, and will only work for the cardholder.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

...and I believe it is linked to an "ExtraCare" card, which is different(?) from a Wellness Card. My wife had the wellness card and didn't receive any discounts, so I just signed up for the ExtraCare Card.

It's funny, our local CVS has absolutely no Halloween on display yet. My wife found our HH in a store in PA...


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahhhh! Darn! Thanks for the info. Hopefully I will receive a coupon shortly! (my local cvs's still don't have the hh!). Blah!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I received a mailer that has three separate coupons to it, each going in succession. The best is the first, 20% off the entire purchase, good from now until October 4; next is $5 off a purchase of $25, October 5-11; and the final one is $10 off $50, October 12-19. I was getting fed up, so anyone feeling the same, keep checking those mailboxes


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

My store is fully stocked on Halloween and has 20% off everything with card. Last night I caved and bought a little dancing/singing candle for my 2 year old son. He loves that stuff. Sorry I didn't get any pictures, but I also noticed they have a set of two talking busts. They are a much smaller version of the GR Velma and Evander talking busts but in a dark greenish/stone color. Exact same voices and phrases.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> My store is fully stocked on Halloween and has 20% off everything with card.


I found that out when I went to the register... My coupon was negated, but it came to the same amount


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw these today at CVS, really liked them, but bought the cat & bird skeletons. May go back this weekend and get it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

drzeus said:


> I have a wellness award card yet haven't received a 25% off coupon. Does anyone have a coupon that they aren't going to use? I'd be forever grateful!


As mentioned above in the thread, a WELLNESS card is RITE-AID. CVS's program is EXTRA CARE. CVS's sends coupons thru emails and such. Not sure which program you are talking about for sure. I don't think Rite-Aid sends emails generated by their reward cardholders but you Do Need the Card to get the Sale price on mdse in the store. Like the skeletons they had last year or the solar globe gargoyles many loved. I always find a few items there I pick up each year. 

If you are talking about the CVS coupons people are talking about, unfortunately sharing coupons doesn't work that way Dr. Zeus. The email coupons are tied to your card number and matched by the database on their registers. If you have your card already, call up CVS and say you haven't been getting emails and not sure why. Can they apply a coupon to the card so you can use now? Then be sure to use your card for purchases especially in the months before Halloween. Pretty sure the purchases will trigger the email coupons. Also if you are in the store and aren't buying anything like a candy bar, at least run your card though the card kiosk. Sometimes the coupons around halloween will have % off coupons for costumes, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Both CVS and RiteAid have some interesting items this year, IMO Walgreens is lagging behind the two. All of these store seem to require being a card holder to get the sale price on mdse in the stores though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

After seeing this thread, I went to my local CVS today and ended up buying the Raven Skeleton (what I went in for!) and I also got my Hubster the Talking Human Skull (a video was posted of it on the previous page, I think). I don't have a store card, but since most of the Halloween stuff is currently 20% off right now, the clerk said he would use the "store" store card for me, so I got the discount. Yay! The bird came to $10.39 and the Talking Skull came to $11.99, so I saved about $5.50 total. They didn't have any of the HH figure. I'm not sure if I'll get one, but I'd love to see it in person. Like some others have said, I'm not sure if I have a place for him in our non-Sleepy Hollow themed haunt, but he does look pretty cool based on the photos here, so.... you never know!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanx everyone for your suggestions. The woman on the phone at cvs extracare didn't really help much. I'm going to pick up a HH tonight out of town and see if she maybe loaded some kind of discount. From what I've read, it's worth it even at full price!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sign up for the card tonight and since things are 20% off you should be able to use it on the HH.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just sign up for the card. If you don't want your info make up a name and address. I have found when I don't have my card, they will scan one of the ones in the store for things that are advertised---not as good as the email coupons but this week it is 20% off.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 215703
> 
> 
> Saw these today at CVS, really liked them, but bought the cat & bird skeletons. May go back this weekend and get it.


I bought those teeth yesterday Bethany, along with the cat and the big light up jack. I just bought the teeth because my daughter liked them but now they have grown on me. The motion or sound detecter , not sure which is really strong picks up really good much better than some expensive props I have.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Can someone make a video of the teeth? A CVS near me had them but they must've had dead batteries. If they're any good I might go back and get them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The girl signed me up yesterday right at the register yesterday so i could get the 20% off. The coupon I got in my email said you cannot use it on sale items, so I don't think you can use the 25% off instead of the 20%.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Penumbra said:


> Can someone make a video of the teeth? A CVS near me had them but they must've had dead batteries. If they're any good I might go back and get them.


If someone doesn't beat me to it I will try to put up a short video. They don't do a lot really just clatter and they have a red light behind them. the sensor is very good though, picked me up from across the room. I painted that purple button on the base black to blend it looks so much better


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get a video but thought the teeth were a fun item. Worked well as Disembodiedvoice said. Had me laughing so sure kids will too. Nice looking prop and not that expensive. Maybe even a carnival side show item if you come up with a good backstory for them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Maybe even a carnival side show item if you come up with a good backstory for them.


"After grandpa passed away, his dentures would not quit chattering..."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bethany said:


> The girl signed me up yesterday right at the register yesterday so i could get the 20% off. The coupon I got in my email said you cannot use it on sale items, so I don't think you can use the 25% off instead of the 20%.



That's a great point to bring out to forum members who don't have a CVS card yet. And yes, when items are put on sale, like most places, the coupon can't be used on those sale items. And really 20% off is better than nothing off. Brings his cost down to 63.99.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought the chattering teeth might be cool in an evil lab scene. Have yet to buy them but saw them in person, havent really seen anything like it before, might be worth it to buy.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget people....those who are spending big bucks on HH( and other items) will get CVS bucks back on october 1st to spend! I don't remember how much it is now but it is a percentage of what you spend each quarter. The kiosk should spit out your bucks,if not buy a pack of gum(or whatever)and it will come out with your receipt.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope my CVS get's the headless horseman this year! Spirits props are FAR TOO GORY for me. Not impressed at all. :-(


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I just stopped in CVS for the first time since Halloween arrived. The Headless Horseman is fantastic. He does not fit my stuff, but he is tempting. He is also very solid and substantial. Much, much better than the other large props that I have seen. 

I am in love with the giagantic furry spider there! They really have a lot of things!

I stopped in for baby aspirin for my dog and didn't have my card with me. I had her look it up with my phone number. She asked if I wanted to update my email so that I could get a 25% off coupon and I did! She said I should have it in email in a few days.

The poseable skeletons looked great, too.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Picked up a second skellie crow today. Really like these guys. The looked a little underfed so I gave them a finger to munch on.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> Picked up a second skellie crow today. Really like these guys. The looked a little underfed so I gave them a finger to munch on.


I must stay out of the stores..... One crow is enough... one crow is enough. 

Good to see you. How's the soldier doing? Again tell him Thank You for his service..


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Bethany said:


> I must stay out of the stores..... One crow is enough... one crow is enough.
> 
> Good to see you. How's the soldier doing? Again tell him Thank You for his service..


I hear crows do best in pairs!
Our Marine wrapped up his hitch last month and is back to civilian life. Oldest is still in the Navy reserve along with his civilian job as a police officer. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 215703
> 
> 
> Saw these today at CVS, really liked them, but bought the cat & bird skeletons. May go back this weekend and get it.


Well, I went in today and picked the chattering teeth up. They are perfect for a curio, and really look pretty darned good in person. As an added bonus, the chattering is actually a nice spot of humor when engaged, but is pretty creepy when left alone.

Overall, I'm super impressed with what CVS has done this year, and I'm going to pick up some more stuff. 

So far, I'm more impressed with them than anyone else....I never thought I'd be saying that about a drug store!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I really want a couple of those crow skeletons! gonna have to get to CVS! if you google CVS chattering teeth there is a video out there.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the video Bethany. 

Do they really move that slightly? I thought they'd have a little bit more movement in them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm half-way to going to add the chattering teeth as well.

I found out that Steven King wrote a short story called "Chattery Teeth" that was aired on TV along with a short story about a possessed hand called "The Body Politic" (story by Clive Barker), both part of _The Quicksilver Highway_. The chattery teeth were apparently made of metal and were purchased from a resale shop by this guy. They kind of creeped him out though. While driving the guy picks up a hitchhiker (your mom tells you to never do this!) and the guy goes to attack him. The teeth end up attacking the hitchhiker. He loses sight of the teeth but later finds them again in a shop and now feels differently about them. He buys them again thinking he will pass them on to his son one day.

Did anyone see _The Quicksilver Highway_ on TV by chance? I'm thinking you could take one of those wiggling hands like the burnt hand from Walmart a few years back and use that too in a Sideshow as the Possessed hand. Didn't follow up on the backstory on that TV short. 

Don't know if _The Quicksilver Highway_ is available out there but if you were having a halloween movie night this horror show might be fun to watch with everyone and then display the teeth and hand afterwards. Kids should love that!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for posting the teeth vid Bethany. I said I would but I couldn't get it to work right , my sound wouldn't match up with the video. so I'm glad you put it up for those that were curious.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Defenestrator said:


> So far, I'm more impressed with them than anyone else....I never thought I'd be saying that about a drug store!


I know... The retail and drug stores' offerings are impressing me more than the actual Halloween stores' goods



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't know if _The Quicksilver Highway_ is available out there but if you were having a halloween movie night this horror show might be fun to watch with everyone and then display the teeth and hand afterwards. Kids should love that!


Curious, I searched and found that it is on DVD and available at Amazon for a very low price. I really do not remember the film, other than Christopher Lloyd as one of his usual odd characters, since I saw it way back when it originally aired (1997). I can see how the chattering teeth could relate and like your idea, GoS.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought these toofs, they are just stupid great...must have for oddities...lol



Bethany said:


>


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ONLY ON THE FORUM will you see such awesome sites....lol....you gave him the finger...hahahhahaaa


jdubbya said:


> Picked up a second skellie crow today. Really like these guys. The looked a little underfed so I gave them a finger to munch on.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No one seems to have mentioned the glowing crystal skull, so here goes... The item is seemingly made of resin and is on sale for $11.99 at the moment with card. Difficult to tell in this photo, but the skull looks more of a semitransparent, crystalline black and there are also LEDs in the base, which, unlike the changing ones in the skull, remain a steady blue. Of course, I also had to grab the aforementioned teeth


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

So this year I walked out of both Halloween City and Spirit empty handed BUT left with a cart full at CVS. LOL
THANK YOU for the heads up!! I think I'm heading back on Friday for more.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm with you hilda! I haven't found much at the seasonal stores over the last few years. I usually have to drive an hour or so to get to spirit or halloween city yet I often leave empty handed (to be honest, after the drive, I feel obligated so I pick up SOMETHING). but the drug stores I might visit 2-3 times a week as they put out new merchandise. Don't get me wrong, the specialty stores are great but I feel nothing much new or "must haves" lay on the shelves. Maybe I've just got too much stuff!
In gratitude I must thank spirit for their support of this fabulous forum for us halloween freaks. THANK YOU SPIRIT HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the glowing crystal skull, so here goes... The item is seemingly made of resin and is on sale for $11.99 at the moment with card. Difficult to tell in this photo, but the skull looks more of a semitransparent, crystalline black and there are also LEDs in the base, which, unlike the changing ones in the skull, remain a steady blue. Of course, I also had to grab the aforementioned teeth
> 
> View attachment 216422


I posted two photos of the crystal skull early on in the thread. One unlit and the other lit. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...vs-pharmacy-2014-halloween-9.html#post1675415

My lit skull photo looked more purple-ly red than blue and I think that's what my mind recalls seeing when I was playing with it, and not a camera gamut result. Curious Garthgoyle since you bought one, is it more blue or red or purple when activated?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

drzeus said:


> I'm with you hilda! I haven't found much at the seasonal stores over the last few years. I usually have to drive an hour or so to get to spirit or halloween city yet I often leave empty handed (to be honest, after the drive, I feel obligated so I pick up SOMETHING). but the drug stores I might visit 2-3 times a week as they put out new merchandise. Don't get me wrong, the specialty stores are great but I feel nothing much new or "must haves" lay on the shelves. Maybe I've just got too much stuff!
> In gratitude I must thank spirit for their support of this fabulous forum for us halloween freaks. THANK YOU SPIRIT HALLOWEEN!


Yes. I agree with you wholeheartedly. I left Spirit store empty handed... but that does not count all my online purchases! LOL  Thank you Spirit.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the glowing crystal skull, so here goes... The item is seemingly made of resin and is on sale for $11.99 at the moment with card. Difficult to tell in this photo, but the skull looks more of a semitransparent, crystalline black and there are also LEDs in the base, which, unlike the changing ones in the skull, remain a steady blue. Of course, I also had to grab the aforementioned teeth
> 
> View attachment 216422


Hmmm, we didn't seem to have that crystal skull at ours. Oh, well....I guess that means I'll have to go back later. Darn! 

However, I did do a little more damage today with this batch:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My lit skull photo looked more purple-ly red than blue and I think that's what my mind recalls seeing when I was playing with it, and not a camera gamut result. Curious Garthgoyle since you bought one, is it more blue or red or purple when activated?


The skull itself changes a variety of colors, then goes to match the illumination coming from the base, so maybe you saw it when the skull was lit with red, making the coloring as you mention, GoS; at first, it does look close to what you describe (second photo). For $12, I highly recommend it.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

*Way to go CVS for stepping it up this year! Really happy with the shrunken mummy head in jar, headless horseman, and chattering teeth. *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> The skull itself changes a variety of colors, then goes to match the illumination coming from the base, so maybe you saw it when the skull was lit with red, making the coloring as you mention, GoS; at first, it does look close to what you describe



So was it color changing LEDs in the skull? For some reason I don't remember that. Thanks.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with Cloak_Dagger, CVS deserves great praise for their selection of Halloween Decor at great prices. 

WAY TO GO CVS!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So was it color changing LEDs in the skull? For some reason I don't remember that. Thanks.


Yes. No problem. I went back and added a couple of photos

Regarding Halloween offerings the past couple of years, CVS rawks (sorry, but I am thrilled to hear about the implosion of the marriage of a ditzy singer who speaks that way and needed to get it out)


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

*I might be alone in this sentiment but Spirit Halloween is not for me anymore....

I don't care for the props they are carrying this year. Too gory and bloody for me! CVS, Target, and Walgreens is the place for me this year! WORD. *


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I too am really impressed with CVS this year. Unfortunately, I have none in my town. I had to take a 45 minute drive to get the HH, and Im considering going back.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like they are stepping up their game.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I have sent an email to CVS complementing their Halloween merchandise and hope others will do the same. I know they can see from sales records that the items are selling, but it never hurts to send a personal note. Since this has been one of our better sources this year, I wanted to let them know, that for me, I appreciated items that were not just cute and glittery. Although I have not pulled the trigger on the HH since it doesn't fit my theme, I wanted to make sure they knew that this type of prop was a great addition to their merchandise along with the skeleton cat and bird.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too just sent them an email.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> *I might be alone in this sentiment but Spirit Halloween is not for me anymore....
> 
> I don't care for the props they are carrying this year. Too gory and bloody for me! CVS, Target, and Walgreens is the place for me this year! WORD. *


 I agree and they are too expensive and they dont last.You cant get any parts to fix them,Boycott for me.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I am a true Halloween junkie. I've been checking out the drug stores for years AND the grocery stores. I remember watching a movie with my ex husband years ago and a drug addict was crawling around on the floor "digging" in the carpet. I was maybe about 20 at the time. I asked my ex what was the actress doing. He said she was looking for "rocks," drugs in the carpet. He said when addicts get that strung out they get desperate and search everywhere - the ashtrays, the carpet, etc., to see if they've dropped or missed anything. That's the level I'm at with my Halloween stuff, lol. I'm a carpet digger.  I don't miss ANY place. Resale shops, discount shops, drug stores, grocery stores, you name it!

OH! Target has the skeleton bird listed (online) for $8.99, but the last time I checked it was listed as "Online Only" and was "not available." That's been about a month ago. So . . . so far they've just been teasing us here in the US. The Canadian stores have them. I almost bought the skeleton cat at Joann's, but I'm VERY glad I didn't - it was either $39.99 or $49.99 there. They also had the dog for $59.99 or $69.99 there. I remember it was going to cost me around $100+ for both skeleton animal at Joann's. Sooooo glad I didn't get them!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

^I was at a Target last night that had the skeleton bird in stock. FYI.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Picked up the Headless Horseman last week and I absolutely LOVE him. Easily one of my favorite props I have ever bought from a retail store!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> ^I was at a Target last night that had the skeleton bird in stock. FYI.


It's not a Crazy Bonez bird but a knock-off though, if that matters to anyone. I personally prefer to support Crazy Bonez who took a big chance a year or so ago
to give us the Bulldog, which has also been poorly copied this year, and then to go out even more on a limb and this year invest money into Tweety, Skelly Cat, etc. I think these skelly "pets" have added a lot to my haunt scenes as well as their Pose-N-Stay skeleton "human" companions and prefer to support CB as a result. 


I received a CVS 20% off Purchase coupon in my email today. But since CVS' sale is still ongoing just went into my local small store and picked up the Chattering Teeth without using a coupon, just my card. I think my Sideshow Carnival backstory for it will be they were believed to be the only remains left apart from a chewed up boot and frozen foot of an Arctic explorer, XX, who presumably was consumed by a polar bear. Legend goes XX was so cold his teeth were chattering and the polar bear had trouble eating them so spit them out. Sometimes people can still hear them chatter. When the kids get close to look at them they will activate and start chattering. 

If your CVS has been slow to stock, know that my small store _finally_ stocked their halloween in the last few days. I was beginning to wonder if it would ever get put out. They still had summer 90% clearance left and soon to get yanked. As for halloween though, No HH, a few butlers, a few clowns, 4 Tweetys, 2 lanterns, 3 resin pumpkins...small quantities of just about everything. I've been able to shop at a larger store that has been stocked for a while but not everyone has a few in their area to travel between. In a way stocking late assures that some items that might have sold out are still out there in places.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just unpacking my Chattering Teeth and no surprise they are a Gemmy product. The light sensor seems to be pretty good on mine and the cloche is evenly "dirty" looking. Looks nicely aged in general. It's a sound and motion sensored prop. Fun item.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ran out and bought the chattering teeth to go with my Target haunted house in a jar. Both are made by Gemmy and have the same base although the button for the house is grey and the one for the teeth is lavender, which I think doesn't fit as well. I used my CVS card and it rung up for 12.95 including tax! Score!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Caroluna said:


> I have sent an email to CVS complementing their Halloween merchandise and hope others will do the same. I know they can see from sales records that the items are selling, but it never hurts to send a personal note. Since this has been one of our better sources this year, I wanted to let them know, that for me, I appreciated items that were not just cute and glittery. Although I have not pulled the trigger on the HH since it doesn't fit my theme, I wanted to make sure they knew that this type of prop was a great addition to their merchandise along with the skeleton cat and bird.


That's a great idea! I was telling my husband last night how impressed I was with the whoever was in charge of making their decisions for their Halloween line. Great job!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think my Sideshow Carnival backstory for it will be they were believed to be the only remains left apart from a chewed up boot and frozen foot of an Arctic explorer, XX, who presumably was consumed by a polar bear. Legend goes XX was so cold his teeth were chattering and the polar bear had trouble eating them so spit them out. Sometimes people can still hear them chatter. When the kids get close to look at them they will activate and start chattering.


LOVE it!!
I ran out and got a pair as well!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The teeth seem to be the top item, based on how many here have purchased them. Imagine if we were to synchronize them and make them all chatter in unison...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Two days ago our CVS had six of the bonez birds. I bought one. Today, when I went back to check there were none left in the store!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As we get closer to Halloween, the rest of those that decorate will be thinning the shelves quickly. Nice to have gotten a heads up on shopping.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Hilda said:


> That's a great idea! I was telling my husband last night how impressed I was with the whoever was in charge of making their decisions for their Halloween line. Great job!


Who did you write to? Do you have the address?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw 2 of those clowns but both of them didnt animate, just the eyes lit up and the sound played. If your looking for this prop, something to look out for. For the price, it really should be a bit more reliable. I wanted to get one and put a knife in his hand to wave about. After work tomorrow Ill check the other stores.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Who did you write to? Do you have the address?


I think that the best way to reach them with positive comments would be via their web site. 

All the way at the bottom, in the right hand corner, they have a 'contact us' hyperlink, and a 'Feedback' button. Either, or both, might be a way to let them know that their buyer did a great job this year, and that their selections drove traffic, and awareness for their brand. 

I know I'm going to drop them a line....I want them to make this an annual habit. Who knows, it might make other retailers, and suppliers take notice.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i went yesterday and we have plenty of HH and today im going back to get him.. im totally excited bc i have extra care bucks and 2 gift cards that i have earned on purchases i would normally buy anyway and now it will my HH 38.00.. totally in awe........................... it will go great with my graveyard this year.. its in my side yard as the pirate theme will be out front .. it will be my second big prop that i have ever purchased. i purchased the scarecrow guy last year from CVS but have yet to bring him out of the box..


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I went to my CVS yesterday and the had one side of 1/2 of an isle for Halloween decorations. I hope they are just getting started putting props out. Otherwise the selection is really sad. Nothing like what everyone has been talking about. But most years they don't have much, so this might be it. I'll drive around and see if any of the other CVS stores in the area have more.


----------



## Jtracc (Sep 15, 2014)

$49 for pose and stay skeleton wow. high way robbery. so sad how expensive Halloween stuff is. these things cost cents to manufacture. anyhow, walgreens has a pose and stay skelly for $39. save yourself the $10


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Who did you write to? Do you have the address?


I didn't already write to them. See below... but I bet if we go to their main website, there must be a 'contact us' option. 



Caroluna said:


> I have sent an email to CVS complementing their Halloween merchandise and hope others will do the same. I know they can see from sales records that the items are selling, but it never hurts to send a personal note. Since this has been one of our better sources this year, I wanted to let them know, that for me, I appreciated items that were not just cute and glittery.


EDIT: Oops. I posted before I scrolled down and saw Defenestrator's response. Thank you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jtracc said:


> $49 for pose and stay skeleton wow. high way robbery. so sad how expensive Halloween stuff is. these things cost cents to manufacture. anyhow, walgreens has a pose and stay skelly for $39. save yourself the $10



The CVS Pose-n-Stays, labeled that way (not generic like Walgreens version) and in storage boxes, retail at 49.99 at CVS, but this week they are on sale at 20% off, so 39.99. So same price! Otherwise CVS has been emailing 20% off Purchase coupons to their rewards members every other week pretty much and those can be used to get that same $39.99 price in non-sale weeks. I've received 3 or 4 of those coupons so far this halloween season and you can buy up to $99.99 worth of halloween items using a coupon. I don't generally bother accumulating Reward dollars per se but that's another way to get more money off your purchase. Personally given all the great props that CVS has stocked this halloween (nice quality items as well), I'd rather give my business to CVS over Walgreens. Just not seeing Walgreens as a must-stop-at store this year unless you get lucky and can manage to find an Oogie Boogie there, but those are few and far between for most people across the country.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well i got him.. i stood in front of him .. for what seemed like an hour debating.. and well. now he is sitting in my living room.. i ended up only paying with tax 33.23.. one extremely happy girl right here...


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Found this red eyed howling animated dog skull at my CVS for 14.99 ( went to 2 looking for the skelly bird but no luck! ) also couldn't seem to leave without those clattering teeth under glass!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's hoping next year they remake the chattering teeth into maybe vampire or werewolf fangs. I WOULD buy those.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Here's hoping next year they remake the chattering teeth into maybe vampire or werewolf fangs. I WOULD buy those.


It would be nice if they made a Horse to go with the HH too.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Went again today and got the chattering teeth since they came so well reviewed here, and picked up a third crow skeleton. They only had four of them left. Think I'll also send them a note of appreciation for the nice selection and tell them that good items sell well to a big Halloween community.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I found out if anyone is looking for the crow skeleton like I was with no luck and/ or worried you wont get to target soon enough to get one! ( those of us living out in the stix) you can buy them online ( if your local target has them in stock) go to the crow skeleton page and use the "find in a store button" it will show you the stores in your area that have them place your order ....they have to be picked up at the store within 4 days.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Jtracc said:


> $49 for pose and stay skeleton wow. high way robbery. so sad how expensive Halloween stuff is. these things cost cents to manufacture. anyhow, walgreens has a pose and stay skelly for $39. save yourself the $10


Actually, since CVS has 20% off their halloween, it was 39.99. NONE of our Walgreens (and there are A LOT) had halloween stuff out. Bought my 2 Pose & Stay's at Walgreens last year. This year they lost the sale because they don't have stuff out. And last year Walgreens were $49.99 when we bought them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Our CVS didn't have the wolf head. Bummer. However, the talking human skull is quite chatty and amusing my children to no end.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Our CVS didn't have the wolf head. Bummer. However, the talking human skull is quite chatty and amusing my children to no end.


keep looking,i had to go to several stores


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw one Headless Horseman on the shelf at my CVS this afternoon. Price said $79.99, plus 20% off that.
I would say I could buy it and ship it to somebody that wants it, but it's in a REALLY big box!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Several CVS Halloween Props Are Available to Order Online and Ship*

I thought I saw someone mention this somewhere already but here goes again so no one missed out, CVS has some halloween decor items online that you can order that qualify for free shipping too. 14 items but one is sold out. The HH is still available. I don't know if the halloween sale in the store at 20% off is applicable online, but If you have their rewards card check your email because on Thursday I got a 20% off Entire Purchase coupon (sorry guys it only applies to your card number). If you don't have a card get one and sign up for email coupons and promos and hopefully the online items will be there for a few more weeks. I know a number of HF members have also bought him at retail price, $79.99, and felt he was worth it when they got home with him and set him up.

Don't know if this search will be accessable by linking, if not just search for halloween decor, but here's what's available now and what is free ship eligible:

http://www.cvs.com/shop/Household/S...CATEGORY&pt=CATEGORY&DCSext.TriadCampID=66347

not sure if the HH weighs over 10lbs, he might because he is so strong and well built (hehe, in more ways than one!). Here's their policy. Probably customer service can speak to the shipping weight if not indicated when you go to order. But if you can't find him in your area, this might work for you.


Shipping Details

How do I take advantage of Free Standard Shipping?

All products in your order must be noted as Free Standard Shipping Eligible.
Your order must total $49 or more after all coupons and discounts are applied.
Your order must not weigh over 10 pounds. Orders overweight will accrue a surcharge per pound for every pound over 10 pounds.
Still have questions? You'll find additional Shipping & Rate information in our Help section.


just saw this on the main webpage at the bottom: 25% Off Everything Including Sale Items
Hurry! Offers end Saturday 9/20/14.
Free shipping on orders $49 or more.*
Online only. Coupon code 25OFF
Save Now

You may have to set up an account to add things to your cart and apply the coupon (like no guest checkout). I've never ordered from them online since I have a few stores here. 25% is better than the current 20% off in the store with card sale.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> The teeth seem to be the top item, based on how many here have purchased them. Imagine if we were to synchronize them and make them all chatter in unison...



I'm ready Garthgoyle! I got my teeth last night at a CVS about 2 1/2 hours away from here. You just name the date and time.  


(Also got my skeleton bird from a Target there, too. My Target isn't going to have a Halloween section due to remodeling.) The CVS didn't have any cat skeletons or HH's. The CVS down the street from me (maybe 2 or 3 miles) does have HH's, but I haven't been down there yet. My daughter's best friend's father is the manager of the CVS about 5 miles (if that) from us. Oh we'll definitely get what we want.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> I saw 2 of those clowns but both of them didnt animate, just the eyes lit up and the sound played. If your looking for this prop, something to look out for. For the price, it really should be a bit more reliable. I wanted to get one and put a knife in his hand to wave about. After work tomorrow Ill check the other stores.


I saw the clowns in a few different stores, and all worked fine. So much so that a little girl started crying. Glad her sister pushed the button and not me! I went back to buy the clown but decided to get the butler instead at the last second. The clown kinda creeps me out too - started having thoughts of Chuckie and Poltergeist and decided I'd like to sleep the next few weeks!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> just saw this on the main webpage at the bottom: 25% Off Everything Including Sale Items
> Hurry! Offers end Saturday 9/20/14.
> Free shipping on orders $49 or more.*
> Online only. Coupon code 25OFF
> ...


Thanks, GoS! 

So, a few things to note:


The search link did work, and went directly to CVS's Halloween decor
The Pose N Stay is 20% off natively online right now
I was able to apply the '25OFF' coupon code on top of that
I bought multiple, and once I crossed the $40 threshold, the shipping was free
Price per skeleton after discount, free shipping, and coupon code was $29.99

Sooo, thanks to GoS, I am well on my way to building this:


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I went back to CVS today to get the wolf skull and my children just had to have the rocker skeleton that sings Queen's Another One Bites the Dust. My daughters singing ensemble is doing a medley of Queen songs for the fall concert so she told me it was "destiny" that she get it. It was 20% off of 49.99, making it 39.99. Compared to the Grandin Road set at 199.99, I could hardly say no. He will be getting a makeover because the orange Mohawk he is sporting has to go.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the Bobble Head Grim Reaper? He is on sale for $39.00 with an extra 25% off on line so I am considering him for my cemetery.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought the Grim Reaper yesterday and put him together...absolutely love him!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks All Hollows Eve. With 20% off online plus an extra 25% off the sale price, I didn't think I could go wrong. I also picked up 2 more skeletons since they were on sale as well.

If anyone is still looking for the Headless Horseman, you can get 25% off and free shipping online if you have an ExtraCare card.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Soo, I have CVS stores that have been fairly well stocked with mdse this year and haven't needed to buy from them online. Did any of you run into any surcharges over the 10lb ship limit that was listed in that little blurb I also posted? The skeleton boxes are pretty lightweight, as well as many of the other items. The HH I kind of doubted. Has anyone ordered him online?

Glad the little reminder post helped some of you out who have been looking for a number of these items. This 25% off online ends Today, Sat. 9/20.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Caroluna, I have two of the Bobble Head reapers from 2 years ago, same basic design, and love them. The head movement is pretty good and you get lit eyes and sound as well for the price. The fact they are so tall is great because they tower over the little kids and I think make them a bit more spookier to walk past. I think you will be happy with yours.


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

I walked through today and ended up with the bird in the cage , i saw they had two of the posable skeletons but I didnt have my card that has the 20 percent off on it so I;ll probably go back tonight. no skele cats,dogs or bird though


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

zukeeper said:


> I walked through today and ended up with the bird in the cage , i saw they had two of the posable skeletons but I didnt have my card that has the 20 percent off on it so I;ll probably go back tonight. no skele cats,dogs or bird though


The register is connected to their system so if you transferred the coupon to the card already, they will know about it. Probably could have given your phone number and had them look it up, but I might be wrong. 

More importantly, until tonight when it expires the sale on Halloween is 20% off for Rewards members, including the skeletons. No coupon needed for this one, save the coupon for anything else there you might buy that's non-halloween.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the chattering teeth in the cloche today. And may I say...I think this might be my favorite prop of the year! Very original, love everything about it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess this is a little tongue in cheek, but I bit the bullet and bought the Chattering Teeth today, as well!


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks !! I'm still learning how the card works so I appreciate the help  I did break down and go get the two pose n stay


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I want a Shellie crow but didn't see one in my cvs's Halloween stuff


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ugh, went to all the other CVSs in my area and one had a very beat up clown (he worked great) but I couldnt justify paying that much for something all ratted up and missing lots of face paint. 

The last one had what I thought was a score with 4 clowns in stock, but NONE of them animated. Just sound and light up eyes, so mad.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have the clown but generally the way these work is underneath all the cloth is a wire connector that needs to plug snuggly into another connector. That may be slightly out of alignment or not installed at all. My Tekky Toys Animated Ventroloquist and Dummy was this way and his connector wires were dislodged in the store model. Hopefully the wire isn't broken from the connector. 

Another possibility why 4 of them weren't working is that the batteries are low and could only manage the LED lights (minimal draw) and some sound. I would think it's posible that fresh batteries would solve the problem as long as the connectors are OK. Remember kids and adults depress the Try Me on these all week long and kids can pick them up by the arms if they are kept on the ground like at some of my stores so there's an increase chance of a wire getting disconnected.

There was a kicking clown prop in ROSS that I had played with and when his batteries were low the only thing that would work were his eyes and sometimes his soundtrack. New batteries brought him kicking back to life.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

If you have an ExtraCare card, everything online is 30% off. That would make the HH $55.99 with free shipping. If you don't have a card, I believe you can apply online.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

30% off use coupon code SEPT30. Good Luck


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Ordered another Pose-n-Stay just now! Thanks for the heads up, ya'll!!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

GoS, I ordered the Headless Horseman online thanks to your heads up on the 25% off and free shipping, so thank you.
And second, since he is exactly 10 lbs. I guess the shipping was fully free.
So, thank you very much for the heads-up! We don't have a CVS in town, and was worried it would be too late before I could get to one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you guys notice these battery powered LED flickering candles at CVS? I was tempted to pick up a few of the Sleepy Hollow Tavern ones to set on the bistro tables in my Ghost Manor Inn dining room. Might still do, they are real wax though and I tend to prefer non-wax for packing away until next year. 6.99. Nice tie in with HH.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw a couple of those candles last week. I do like the images, but I would have preferred no wording. Honestly, while I own a couple of LED wax candles, I almost find them to be a bit of a contradiction, since they are battery-operated and, therefore, should have no possibility of melting.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh that sucks! I got my HH today at the store. Paid full price for him. Also got the skele cat - Kitty Bonez. Oh well. Got a $10 gift card or whatever they call it there. And from what I hear, the HH is worth it.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

My CVS sold the Headless Horseman for 20% off.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Did you guys notice these battery powered LED flickering candles at CVS? I was tempted to pick up a few of the Sleepy Hollow Tavern ones to set on the bistro tables in my Ghost Manor Inn dining room. Might still do, they are real wax though and I tend to prefer non-wax for packing away until next year. 6.99. Nice tie in with HH.



Didn't see these at any of the CVS stores in my area.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Did you guys notice these battery powered LED flickering candles at CVS? I was tempted to pick up a few of the Sleepy Hollow Tavern ones to set on the bistro tables in my Ghost Manor Inn dining room. Might still do, they are real wax though and I tend to prefer non-wax for packing away until next year. 6.99. Nice tie in with HH.


my cvs didnt have the candles..  i would love one of the SHTavern


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Always Wicked said:


> my cvs didnt have the candles..  i would love one of the SHTavern


My stores didn't either. But now I want to go look again. I'd snatch the Sleepy Hollow up in a heartbeat if I can find one. Love it!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a quick FYI, the store a third of a mile from me (thanks to the website I now know how far they are, lol) is loaded with stuff. The store my friend manages (2 miles away) isn't putting a thing out until next month. Don't have a clue why his GM is operating that way. So . . . there's still hope for those of you who aren't finding much.

OMG! While typing this I just got a phone call from his wife - they're unpacking stuff now. He got ONE HH in and they called 'lil ole me to make sure I had first dibs. Oh yeah! Uh-huh! That's the way, uh-huh, uh-huh I like it! Uh-huh, uh-huh! Of course, I got my guy yesterday, but I still need a dog! I got scared sh*tless there for a bit because my teenage daughter spent the night with their teenage daughter this weekend and the two of them are hell on wheels. When both of my phones were being called I just knew they'd be caught doing something they'd shouldn't have been doing. Whew! Thank God it was just notification about the second most important thing in my life - my Halloween props.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Did you guys notice these battery powered LED flickering candles at CVS? I was tempted to pick up a few of the Sleepy Hollow Tavern ones to set on the bistro tables in my Ghost Manor Inn dining room. Might still do, they are real wax though and I tend to prefer non-wax for packing away until next year. 6.99. Nice tie in with HH.



I purchased the Sleepy Hollow Tavern candle a few minutes ago. Now that I look at this photo, I wish I would have purchased the other two as well. I love the witch candle and every year my daughter and I "Boo" a few neighbors. That candle would be perfect for that job.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My CVS is awful, I'm guessing a small store. They don't have anything at all, Im super bummed, I would love to get that sleepy hollow candle! I do have a promo code for online it is Sept30 If you use this code the horseman is $55 total shipping included and boy is he worth $55!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Did anyone, by chance, pick up an extra skeleton crow this year that they are wanting to part with? My local cvs didn't have much this year either. I'd certainly be willing to pay shipping and some extra for your time and energy. I have an extra animated Medusa bust from walgreens last year, brand new. Even swap maybe? 
Much appreciated!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I picked up the chattering teeth today. The girls love them!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

drzeus said:


> Did anyone, by chance, pick up an extra skeleton crow this year that they are wanting to part with? My local cvs didn't have much this year either. I'd certainly be willing to pay shipping and some extra for your time and energy. I have an extra animated Medusa bust from walgreens last year, brand new. Even swap maybe?
> Much appreciated!


I work right down the road from one. I will check in every few days and see if any show up. I will let you know if I come across one.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I get paid again on October 3rd. (Sometimes a day or so earlier.) I know that's still about a week and a half away, but I'll be more than happy to check back in and see who is still looking for what around that time.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to check & see if I can find the teeth tomorrow while I'm in the city that I got the cat & bird.


----------



## CVSHalloweenBuyer (Sep 25, 2014)

As the Halloween buyer at CVS for the past 3 years (and being a major Halloween fan) I have made it a point to continue to elevate our assortment and provide our customers with great quality and VALUE pieces. Reading forums like these has also assisted me with delivering what our customers and Halloween fans want. The Headless Horseman was a major focus for me not only from a design and product development perspective but also from a retail price point. From all your responses I believe I delivered a quality piece at a great retail in comparison to other major retailers and halloween pop-up stores. Your posts are all awesome! Happy Halloween 2014! We have already begun our 2015 planning. If you think this years assortment is great wait until you see what's coming your way for next years Saturday Halloween!


----------



## CVSHalloweenBuyer (Sep 25, 2014)

All your posts offer great customer insight! Keep them coming!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

CVSHalloweenBuyer said:


> As the Halloween buyer at CVS for the past 3 years (and being a major Halloween fan) I have made it a point to continue to elevate our assortment and provide our customers with great quality and VALUE pieces. Reading forums like these has also assisted me with delivering what our customers and Halloween fans want. The Headless Horseman was a major focus for me not only from a design and product development perspective but also from a retail price point. From all your responses I believe I delivered a quality piece at a great retail in comparison to other retailers and halloween stores. Your post are all awesome! Happy Halloween 2014! We have already begun our 2015 planning. If you thought this year was great wait until you see what's coming your way for next years Saturday Halloween!



Thank you CVS for the Headless Horseman prop. It is awesome for the price. And the style is what I imagine he should look like unlike some renditions I have seen ie last years Spirit version


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CVSHalloweenBuyer, I have been buying halloween items from CVS for a few years now. I have to say this year by far was the best selection of the coolest products I have seen. I'm an owner of the Headless Horseman (hadn't plannned on him but he was so nice I decided to work him into our yard...and he has decent dialog too!), two skelly cats, chattering teeth, bought a tweety bird for another HF member who didn't find it at their location. I know there's more I'm not mentioning. Last year I loved the Villafane pumpkin arms (kind of hoped to see them again, or maybe some feet this year). The bobble head butler and reapers were purchased as well. I have a number of the small zombie guys for a future carnevil theme. I still may go back to get the clown from this year. I've bought masks and really nice costumes as well. I'm actually surprised that I have as many halloween items purchased from a pharmacy! 

I've commented earlier that the halloween buyer at CVS has out done themselves this year, and so glad to know that you are able to see our unsolicited comments on a job well done! If the quality and pricing weren't there on the larger props, I would look for those items elsewhere but each year I have found at least one large prop worthy of taking home. Thank you! 

....Now can you get them to stock the stores with Halloween a little bit earlier?!...LOL. BTW I think it is great that CVS offers up some of the halloween items online for all those people who see us coming away with cool stuff at local CVS locations but don't have a store to shop in.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

CVSHalloweenBuyer said:


> As the Halloween buyer at CVS for the past 3 years (and being a major Halloween fan) I have made it a point to continue to elevate our assortment and provide our customers with great quality and VALUE pieces. Reading forums like these has also assisted me with delivering what our customers and Halloween fans want. The Headless Horseman was a major focus for me not only from a design and product development perspective but also from a retail price point. From all your responses I believe I delivered a quality piece at a great retail in comparison to other major retailers and halloween pop-up stores. Your posts are all awesome! Happy Halloween 2014! We have already begun our 2015 planning. If you think this years assortment is great wait until you see what's coming your way for next years Saturday Halloween!


you guys have some great stuff. I just ordered the animated clown on CVS website. Prices are great and props. Only complaint is I have no CVS in my town =( lol Hope you guys open here someday


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

love the cvs line of halloween items.. keep up the great work


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks CVS Halloween Buyer. I am a frequent CVS shopper in any event, but it is an added bonus for me that I can pick up such great items at a reasonable price. Last year I got the vampire and reaper busts, lots of pumpkin arms, a couple pose and stay skeletons, a great candelabra and who knows what else. So far this year I have come away with a couple of tweety birds, the skellie cat, a couple more skeletons, the reaper and a couple of jack o lanterns. I just pulled the trigger on the Headless Horseman online after much thought. Even though he doesn't really fit in with my overall theme, he is a really nice prop and I just decided not to miss out on him. 

I sent an email to CVS last week complementing the Halloween selection, and I think some others here did that as well. It's nice to know that you read the forum and I know we will be excited to see what's new next year.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

How do you add coupons from e-mail to your extra care card?


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Matt said:


> How do you add coupons from e-mail to your extra care card?


If the coupon is for in store use, when you click on "get coupon" you have the option to print or send to your card. When you check out, the clerk will ask if you want to use your coupon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I went to CVS today and had a skeleton bird & the chattering teeth in my hand only to find out they weren't on sale anymore. 
I put them back. If they go on sale again & they are still there, then they are meant to be mine.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

CVSHalloweenBuyer said:


> As the Halloween buyer at CVS for the past 3 years (and being a major Halloween fan) I have made it a point to continue to elevate our assortment and provide our customers with great quality and VALUE pieces. Reading forums like these has also assisted me with delivering what our customers and Halloween fans want.


CVSHalloweeBuyer-

I'm very glad that you were able to find this thread, and that it has proven to be confirmation of a job well done. 

Congratulations on an excellent selection this year. The items looked great, and had a wonderful combination of creepy and whimsy, while maintaining a very satisfactory price point.

I, too, have sent a message through the corporate web site, but I'm hopeful that there is a way for you to share what is in evidence here with 'The Powers That Be'. They should see what can come from delivering for a dedicated group like this one. I've mentioned it previously in this thread, but think it is worth repeating, it is likely that the presence of these items in the store has SIGNIFICANTLY raised the CVS brand profile with many folks.

Case in point, we've recently moved to our area, and previously had no idea there even was a CVS in the vicinity, let alone exactly where it was. Now, we do, and will likely be doing some of the family prescriptions there. 

Anyway, again, great job, and from all of us to you, enjoy your Halloween!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I went to CVS today and had a skeleton bird & the chattering teeth in my hand only to find out they weren't on sale anymore.
> I put them back. If they go on sale again & they are still there, then they are meant to be mine.



Bethany, do you have a CVS card and get the emails? I got my Thursday email today and it has a 20% off Purchase coupon again (up to purchase at register of $99.99 which should cover your bird and teeth for sure).


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well poop!! I didn't think of that  Was going to pick up the bird for someone on here that wanted one.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

I found an extra sleepy hollow tavern candle I can ship for cost + shipping if anybody is interested.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tiberius, ill take that sleepy hollow candle off of your hands for sure. I couldn't find one at my store, ill message you. Thanks!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

CVSHalloweenBuyer, can I just say you rock?!? I'd list all of the things I've bought this year (and last), but it is almost embarrassing how much there is. I've even searched out CVS locations I never knew about in search of more Halloween goodies. 

Bottom line: great assortment + fun items + well priced = very happy customer. You've helped CVS put many other retailers to shame this year. Thank you so much for helping make my Halloween even better. Can't what to see what is in store for next year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Madjoodie said:


> ....I'd list all of the things I've bought this year (and last), but it is almost embarrassing how much there is. I've even searched out CVS locations I never knew about in search of more Halloween goodies. .....



Guilty on both counts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love CVS Halloween line. Have several things to still pick up.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's my list:
2012
Hanging cocoon man
Long pirate swords (2)
Vampire capelet
Orange and purple light strands
Candy and small gifts for the grandkids

2013
large crows (2)
Vampire bust
Villafane pumpkin arms (2)
Animated 6-ft scarecrow 
Light strands - orange crackled globe bulbs
Pumpkin teeth
Candy and small gifts for grandkids

2014
Chattering teeth
Bonez bird
Candy and small gifts for grandkids, of course, LOL
I'll be checking back too.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I usually buy halloween Peanuts figures from CVS every year...has anyone seen them?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I got this crazy unusual animated candle, Ive only seen him in 1 of the four CVSs, I got him and the chattering teeth plus a couple little items, got a $10 giftcard and then turned around and bought a pose n stay while there and used my giftcard. 

So all the items were 25% off with card, plus the giftcard. I got the pose n stay for $27 and he comes in a pretty storage box, though in FL cardboard isnt good for storage so its a shame Ill have to toss it. Ill get a video of the candle guy, he is soooo cool.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kittyvibe, I saw that candle thing. It is great!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Madjoodie said:


> I'd list all of the things I've bought this year (and last), but it is almost embarrassing how much there is. I've even searched out CVS locations I never knew about in search of more Halloween goodies.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guilty on both counts.


Yup! Me too!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought the candle guy moved pretty well and liked his face. Saw him on my first visit to CVS (should be photo of him on the thread). I haven't seen too many of them left in my stores. He sings that song "on Halloween night" (is that from Haunted Mansion?) and the sound quality is pretty good. I took a video of him dancing and singing back then although I didn't post it, just posted the photo, but can do so if someone wants to see it.

Kittyvibe do you have specific plans for him in mind?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wishing CVS would send us some coupons. We have a CVS card, but I don't think my husband ever signed up with it online. I just tried to enter our email and info again today and link the card to it, so maybe we will start getting all these coupons you guys all keep getting!! I really want a poseable skelly! My luck, I'll get a coupon next week and they will be sold out, lol.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

No, but when he started dancing and I saw his "flame" on top jiggling around I was so amused I had to have him. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I thought the candle guy moved pretty well and liked his face. Saw him on my first visit to CVS (should be photo of him on the thread). I haven't seen too many of them left in my stores. He sings that song "on Halloween night" (is that from Haunted Mansion?) and the sound quality is pretty good. I took a video of him dancing and singing back then although I didn't post it, just posted the photo, but can do so if someone wants to see it.
> 
> Kittyvibe do you have specific plans for him in mind?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Yesterday when I got my skellie the clerk scanned the store cvs card, and the skellie which was 50$ came out to be 40$


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yesterday when I got my skellie the clerk scanned the store cvs card, and the skellie which was 50$ came out to be 40$


Hmmm...really? I wonder if I should go try that...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually almost bought the HH just because he is so awesome, but it doesn't work with any of my stuff. I am headed back tomorrow to do some buying. They do have great things and prices. I am just starting out with decorations and am looking for a theme that I can use each year. I guess it will be more haunted house. We have a basement and next year plan to use it for a walk trhough haunt. Richy wants to do a bloody chop shop slaughter house. I would rather do a mad scientist lab, but I guess the guys will get their way.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wishing CVS would send us some coupons. We have a CVS card, but I don't think my husband ever signed up with it online. I just tried to enter our email and info again today and link the card to it, so maybe we will start getting all these coupons you guys all keep getting!! I really want a poseable skelly! My luck, I'll get a coupon next week and they will be sold out, lol.


If all else fails WitchyKitty, call customer service. I called last week and OMG was the rep super nice! Got all my stuff fixed right away. She even wanted to check out Halloween Forum, lol. Who knows, she might be one of the new members. 



kittyvibe said:


> No, but when he started dancing and I saw his "flame" on top jiggling around I was so amused I had to have him.


I have a vague idea of what you're talking about, kittyvibe, but I'm not 100% sure. I've got to check this thing out. I also have a $10 gift card and a 20% off coupon - thought I'd bought all I wanted from CVS, but maybe not!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kittyvibe i saw that candle for the first time last night. they didn't have him the last time I was there. I walked by and he just started singing and dancing and I thought he was so cute. He reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. I thought his movements were great and so was the sound. I wish the colors were a little spookier or more halloweeny but I really thought he was different.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kittyvibe i saw that candle for the first time last night. they didn't have him the last time I was there. I walked by and he just started singing and dancing and I thought he was so cute. He reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it. I thought his movements were great and so was the sound. I wish the colors were a little spookier or more halloweeny but I really thought he was different.


It reminded me of the candy corn and skull morphing things at CrackerBarrel. I think it is a similar idea.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yesterday when I got my skellie the clerk scanned the store cvs card, and the skellie which was 50$ came out to be 40$





GiggleFairy said:


> If all else fails WitchyKitty, call customer service. I called last week and OMG was the rep super nice! Got all my stuff fixed right away. She even wanted to check out Halloween Forum, lol. Who knows, she might be one of the new members.


I just went up to my CVS...they were on sale for $37.49 (25% off)...but they were sold out. The sales associate said she had just sold it yesterday to someone. She checked in back and there wasn't anymore back there, either. She then offered to call a different store that was close to where one of their associates lived. They had one in stock, and that associate is going to grab it and bring it into town with her to work tomorrow, at my CVS. YAY! So, if all goes well, they will call me to come and get my very first skelly tomorrow!!! Praying it won't get sold out from under me somehow, or come in broken. (I was originally going to buy one at Walgreens, but when I went back the next day to buy one, BOTH of them that they had were suddenly broken. Lol, I have bad luck...)
So, fingers crossed that this one comes in tomorrow in good condition and doesn't get accidentally sold before I can get there! I wish I had a coupon to use with the sale price, but at least it's on sale. How cool of CVS to call and get me a skelly!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres a video of the candle guy, sorry its sideways  clicking the video takes you to my photobucket


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Spooky McWho said:


> I went back to CVS today to get the wolf skull and my children just had to have the rocker skeleton that sings Queen's Another One Bites the Dust. My daughters singing ensemble is doing a medley of Queen songs for the fall concert so she told me it was "destiny" that she get it. It was 20% off of 49.99, making it 39.99. Compared to the Grandin Road set at 199.99, I could hardly say no. He will be getting a makeover because the orange Mohawk he is sporting has to go.


i picked him up also as a surprise for the hubby. he loved it ..


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

mb24 said:


> I usually buy halloween Peanuts figures from CVS every year...has anyone seen them?


i saw a dancing snoopy at mine.. the hubs is a peanut fan..so i always look for those also


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> Heres a video of the candle guy, sorry its sideways  clicking the video takes you to my photobucket


Liked & Thanked for this, but probably shouldn't have thanked because I feel like I want to go on the hunt for one.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang it, people! 
Now I want one of those candles too! LOL!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

MB24 - I didn't see any of the Round 2 Forever Fun Peanuts characters. We have a set of them that go up on display every year.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I need to share a very positive experience with customer service at CVS.com. Although I have several stores in my area, recently some Halloween items were 25% off with an additional 25% off if you ordered online. I ordered two (2) more pose and stay skellies and the Bobble Head Reaper. My order arrived with one (1) incorrect item. I contacted their customer care center via email and they are going above and beyond what I expected to correct the problem. Since I know that many members don’t have a CVS store in their area, but may be considering ordering from their website, I thought this might be helpful in making a decision to order.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yesterday when I got my skellie the clerk scanned the store cvs card, and the skellie which was 50$ came out to be 40$





Caroluna said:


> I need to share a very positive experience with customer service at CVS.com. Although I have several stores in my area, recently some Halloween items were 25% off with an additional 25% off if you ordered online. I ordered two (2) more pose and stay skellies and the Bobble Head Reaper. My order arrived with one (1) incorrect item. I contacted their customer care center via email and they are going above and beyond what I expected to correct the problem. Since I know that many members don’t have a CVS store in their area, but may be considering ordering from their website, I thought this might be helpful in making a decision to order.


The skeletons aren't on sale on the website for me...only the 25% off for ordering online...
Oh well, I have one supposedly coming to the store to me today...just waiting for CVS to call me and tell me it's there so I can pick it up!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Does CVS sell the chattering teeth online? I cannot find them online but would order them to my U.S. Mailbox if they were. I really want them.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I was wondering if they sell them online too. I would love to own them, but I don't think they're worth the nearly hour long drive.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CVS hadn't called me yet, so I called them and the woman who was supposed to bring my skelly didn't have a chance to pick it up...so, I have to wait until tomorrow, now. Oh well. I can wait another day, I suppose. I hope she brings it tomorrow!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just stopped in to see what my little local store had left on the shelf and picked up two more Tweety Bonez birds to take advatange of the current 25% off sale this week. There were 4 skelly birds this weekend when we stopped in and I almost didn't find these two today but persistence in looking over the shelves paid off as both were laying on their side way at the back of the shelf (two different locations too--messy stocking or maybe found someone secret stash--more likely the latter!). 

I also wanted to mention that I got a coupon on my register receipt when they ran my ExtraCare Rewards card for my purchase. More Halloween Savings. I posted the details under the Coupons, Discounts and Promotions thread.

My little store had a number of cats left, never got in the HH, and had 6-7 clowns and a bunch of the butlers, no teeth or caged birds, two dancing candles and some Disney figurines. They really only get a subset of the larger stores. There was only one clown left I saw and the store manager said they just flew off the floor. He was surprised to hear that I found one left. May go back for it tomorrow with my coupon or check out a larger store to see what I've forgotten they have.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally got my very first full sized skellie today! Yays!! Sooo happy! 

For those of you that are looking for things and your store is sold out, the associate at my CVS told me they think they still have one more wave of Halloween merchandise coming in, probably this week. I can't say that's for all CVS stores, but they said my store should be getting a little more in. Keep your eyes peeled in your stores, or ask your sales associates if they will be getting more, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad CVS came through for you WitchyKitty! Welcome to the Skeleton Club!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad CVS came through for you WitchyKitty! Welcome to the Skeleton Club!!


Whoo-hoo!! I'll be posting pics of him in the "what did you find/buy today" thread, lol. He is currently in the kitchen doing up the dishes. I hate doing dishes, so this is very helpful.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks. Maybe they didn't make any this year. I did find a set at Toysrus....very well made.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Whoo-hoo!! I'll be posting pics of him in the "what did you find/buy today" thread, lol. He is currently in the kitchen doing up the dishes. I hate doing dishes, so this is very helpful.


Saw your pictures & love them. make me LOL!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in CVS again today. The sales associate actually laughed at me. It was my fifth? time in. 
As I walked out the door she said 'See you tomorrow!'. hahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

When I went into the one i bought the bird and cat at last week, the girl said you're back!  I was only there once before when I bought the cat bird. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So Hilda what are you still looking for?

BTW check your email guys. I just got a notice that my Quarterly ExtraBucks have been posted. Next time in to the kiosk I'll get a coupon for $4.50 in reward dollars. I assume everyone gets the update at the same time? This always comes in handy right before halloween.


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

For anyone around Mt Pleasant Michigan...the CVS there, as of this morning around 10am, had one headless horseman, a couple of the big reapers, and a couple of the chattering teeth in a jar amongst other Halloween things.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So Hilda what are you still looking for?


LOL Nothing in particular. I just keep browsing (and buying). LOL I finally found the animated wolf head. Love it! Picked up some odds and ends. A few more TweetyBonz. I am thinking about the clunky JOL head. I was hoping to see the candle again. I passed on it the first time. I was looking for plastic light up JOLs... but the ones at CVS are battery operated, and I am looking for some with c7 cords.
They really do have a great selection of fun stuff and novelty candies too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I need to get myself a skellie kitty. Hoping someone will have them again next year, as my pose n stay was my big purchase for the year. Lol, they are so popular, I doubt they will be an after Halloween clearance item.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I want the Skelly crows. Found a couple but had met my quota for that day on purchases. And he seems pricey.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

torturedserenity said:


> I want the Shellie crows. Found a couple but had met my quota for that day on purchases. And he seems pricey.


IF you can get lucky enought to find them at Target, they are $8 I think. Got mine at CVS


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool thanks bethany


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

torturedserenity said:


> I want the Skelly crows. Found a couple but had met my quota for that day on purchases. And he seems pricey.


This week CVS has halloween at 25% off. Tweety Bonez is 9.74 on sale. You'll need the CVS rewards card at register for the sale price (like Walgreens and RiteAid sales).


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Bethany said:


> IF you can get lucky enought to find them at Target, they are $8 I think. Got mine at CVS


Yep. They are $8 at Target. One of my local Target stores had sold out of their initial stock, then put out 6 more just this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Target had zero birds out when we were there and not much of anything else. I have the CVS bird and cat and they are the official manufacturer's prop. There are knock offs out there this season, and they are not constructed as well and do look different if you compare the two next to each other. Same goes for the bull dog, a few places carrying the knock off..the bones are malformed and look skimpy. Not sure about the Target bird, original or knock off, but I saw this post of someone's Target kitty and it didn't hold up: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135527-target-halloween-2014-a-31.html#post1683010

After seeing the above photo I examined my CVS kitty and it seems to be well made and don't feel like it would snap apart like that. Wonder if some kid sat on it LOL. That cat must have used up its 9 lives!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Are the Target birds slightly bigger than the CVS ones? I have seen them both and it seems like they are but it may just be a color difference.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are the two different birds. Target on the left, Tweety Bonez from CVS on the right.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Here are the two different birds. Target on the left, Tweety Bonez from CVS on the right.


Thanks...so it appears just a longer beak and different eye placement.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, the skulls are shaped differently. Different eye placement. Target's has a longer beak, the jaw opens wider, and he just looks meaner.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hilda said:


> LOL Nothing in particular. I just keep browsing (and buying). LOL I finally found the animated wolf head. Love it! Picked up some odds and ends. A few more TweetyBonz. I am thinking about the clunky JOL head. I was hoping to see the candle again. I passed on it the first time. I was looking for plastic light up JOLs... but the ones at CVS are battery operated, and I am looking for some with c7 cords.
> They really do have a great selection of fun stuff and novelty candies too!


I know that A.C. Morre has the cords, I still have to go and get a few.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Our Target has a space on the shelf... but no birds, and I've been there several times.
That is interesting to see them side by side. Thank you.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Guess I'm hitting a CVS today as i got an email for $4.50 bonus bucks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In addition to my Quarterly ExtraBucks email, I also received today my Thursday email from them with a 25% off Purchase coupon. Good for halloween candy and such I guess...pretty well picked clean the other halloween items at this point in time. LOL. 

BTW I checked out their WeeklyAds for this week and next on their website. They now have a Guest view so you don't have to log in everytime (big plus in my book). They list Halloween under the "Household" category. 

This week they show the 25% off select halloween items ad. If you click on the general "placeholder ad" for halloween it will expand and show all the items. Next week halloween items will go back to 20% off, but if you purchase any of the select items listed in another featured ad, you get an instant $5 ExtraBuck reward. This was for _select lit and animated halloween items_. Again click the placeholder ad to expand to show all the qualifying items, like the singing candle, scary JOL, scary skull, butler, clown.... So after 25% off this week will those items still be in your store...

Also don't forget to look over those many, many coupons that spit out on your register receipts or at the kiosk--look for a $4 off $20 on haloween items--if you get one before you buy halloween items, you can use it when you checkout then.


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe Targets are listed as Crows and CVS's are listed as Ravens....maybe that is the difference in appearance.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, thank you for posting the pic of the birds side by side. I didn't realize there was such a difference in the face. I actually like the meaner one better. It looks more like an actual bird and not so cutesy but I like the color of the cuter bird better.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

GOS, i was wondering about that 25% off. I could have sworn I got a heads up that select Halloween would be 25% off with card, if so, I guess that means you cant use the 25% off coupon on top right? I dont really shop with coupons there, so Im not sure how it all works. Hard to keep up with all the deals they do. 

So for next week, with card select items go to 20% off with card, plus coupon or only the $4 off $20? then you get $5 EB with any purchase, no min?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to go back to CVS soon & if there's still that one Pose N Stay it's mine!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I use my email coupons but don't pay too much attention to them. I can't say for sure how the offers work as the offer details change per deal. You really have to read the details. Sometimes there are restrictions on sale items like "excluding the Special Red Hot Deal items", like the HH for example. I used a coupon on my HH when he wasn't on sale and the discount amount was off of the Red Hot Deal listed amount (79.99). I think I read there was a sale going a few weeks ago where he was included and people used their coupons on him but I already owned him so didn't pay attention then.

Sometimes CVS's online 25%-30% off sales will say they include Sale items. But I think that only works for online shopping; and it frequently includes free shipping when the order qualifies for a certain dollar amount. The current 25% off coupon I received via email today says it excludes sale and clearance items. So what's not on sale or clearance can still be bought at discount with the 20-30% off Purchase coupon if you have one (like on the HH I guess when he's not on sale). Kind of making all halloween items on sale if you have a card.

Confused by your last paragraph. If you go to their preview ad for next week (starting Sun. 5), there are dozens of halloween items on sale for 20% off. The Thursday email coupon (at present unknown % off since it comes out on Thursday and expires that Saturday), can be used on non-sale items. In that same weeks ad it said if you bought one of the selected lit/animated halloween items as shown, you earned a $5 instant ExtraBucks reward. I don't believe those items were listed on sale so I believe you can use the email coupon on it and get the ExtraBucks reward as well so saving even more money on it.

Did you get one of the instore generated $4 off $20 halloween coupons too? That coupon doesn't have any sale/clearance restrictions on it from what I'm reading, just needs to be used with card and your purchase must be at least $20 of halloween mdse. I interpret that as $4 free dollars to use under those conditions. Doesn't say anything about restrictions on combining coupons, rewards, extrabucks. Now this $4/$20 one expires 10/14.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I havent received CVS emails now for weeks, maybe months. I suppose I used to get them however I only pay attention and bother with CVS at this time of the year.
Maybe that is why they no longer email me their offers. 
I wonder if it is worth a call to CS to find out what's up. 
I checked online and it does say I am already signed up to receive their emails


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Call Ironmaiden as I've read others on here in your situation doing so and getting a coupon added to their card electronically from the home office and I am assuming they are now receiving the emails too. Maybe someone in that situation can verify?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The 25% off coupon can be used on the halloween magazines that are so outrageously priced!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Couldn't resist going back for some things for our mad lab guest bath. The talking Frankenstein head in a jar is a pretty fun addition.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Target's has a longer beak, the jaw opens wider, and he just looks meaner.


The Target version says, "Polly may want a cracker, but you go to give me one and I am taking your finger instead..."

PIB, I hope that the Frankenstein has better voice acting than the shrunken head. From what I can see of them, the gummies look like they could be awesome in a lab scene.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Couldn't resist going back for some things for our mad lab guest bath. The talking Frankenstein head in a jar is a pretty fun addition.


Stop it!!  Didn't think about putting that head in my mad lab. No I'm not going to go get one.  Great additions Paint It Black!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few items from CVS I mentioned a week or so ago. These were the Disney figurines I saw in my store. Someone asked about them and not sure if this is what they were looking for. The ghost was a featured item at the Hallmark Stores a few years ago. He was in CVS's gift card area. He's motioned triggered and makes wise-cracking bathroom jokes.


----------



## Floriamom5 (Nov 2, 2014)

We had a great Halloween and now I need to put everything away. I can't get the headless horseman back into the original box. My husband got him out and put him together for me while I was busy, so I didn't see how it was packaged. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Is the bobble head grim reaper worth getting?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought two reapers a few years back. Slightly different than this year's version but IMO well worth the money especially after halloween sales.


----------

